# Need a TEMPORARY home for my dog, running out of time



## GatorBytes

I don't know where to start with this post.

Readers digest version...My dog and I are in a motel, essentially homeless. I lost my home and was staying with a cousin, his wife booted us out on Sunday night with no where to go. I tried my immediate family (mother and brother) - no go (brothers son terrified of dogs.

Have been out of work, but started a job 2 weeks ago - not enough hrs. or $$$ to get on my feet, just happened another job called - more hrs. and money, was to train on Monday, but was tossed to the curb night before, so couldn't make it, called to reschedule - lost chance...found out next day - ANOTHER job called (I had interviewed at about a month ago that had advised the position was not available after, as person wasn't leaving), so went for training Wed.

Have drifted between an ex BF (Sun. Mon. night), my brother (one night, Tues.) and now a motel (Wed. and now tonight, it's dog friendly, that my mother is paying for 5 nights until I can find a solution for my dog - takes me to Monday at 11 am), Well - had to work this eve at job (that I need to leave for new job if it pans out)...I find out when I get home that he was barking (5 complaints and a sticky note on my door, and front desk has said I cannot leave my dog alone in the room - I have to work OLD job Saturday and NEW job Sunday (this place will get me back on my feet - way fast!!!) as I need the money.

Come Monday, regardless of my guy being stressed and barking and the issue w/the motel - we are homeless...my family will not take me and my dog in, Brother "suggests" that I go to a shelter to get on my feet - NONE will take dogs.

I have nobody who can help me with my dog - anyone either has sick family, dogs/cats (DA aggressive-ish and prey driven), or simply not in the right place themselves.

I am so scared I am going to loose my dog - I do not want to surrender him to a rescue, I am just looking for temp. accommodation for about a month - kennels want vaccines (no vet money to do and he is almost 9yrs. and no money for kennel) 

He has NEVER (in 7.5 yrs.) been away from me, never kenneled and never housed anywhere...he did fine at my cousins place when I went out and well at my brothers, but he was apparently very stressed and barking incessantly in motel (we did spend from wed. eve to thurs. eve. before I had to work - not just dropped in the room) - He is not a chronic barker, so not sure of the reality of the complaints - but I know he is stressed

Fri. is my only day to find solution. I am homeless again as of Monday


----------



## blehmannwa

Contact any rescue groups in the area. Some will let their foster volunteers know about dogs as a courtesy. I'm sure others closer to you will have specific suggestions. I am sorry that this is happening to you and wish you all the best.


----------



## wyoung2153

I too would suggest a rescue who has a foster program. They maybe able to accomodate you. Do you have any friends that could help? I too am sorry you are going through this. This is never a good situation. I had to permenantly rehome a dog a little over a year ago and it was the hardest decision I ever made. Good luck. keep us posted.


----------



## Malachi'sMama

Gosh I hate to hear this. If you lived closer to me, I'd let you come stay with me (at least ur pup!)..but I know that doesn't help. 

I, too, would suggest contacting some rescues in your area and explaining the situation and see if they would be willing to help you find a foster for a month. This isn't a typical foster situation (since I guess you'd be willing to visit, help w care any way you could) so they may be able to help? I'd try and find some local pet/dog forums and post asking for help-though I'd be VERY careful who I let take my GSD (you never know) I'd want to know ALL their info. If you have a vet, see if they can help you in any way-there are usually lots of dog lovers that work there that may be willing to take in your pup for a month-or they may at least be able to point you in the right direction/refer rescues. Here in NC, there are govt funded programs that help folks in need afford food for their pets--there are even charitable groups that work solely to collect dog food and dog supplies for folks that need it. Don't know if you have anything like that there-but it's worth looking into..seek ANY place where you know there will be folks who genuinely love dogs and you never know where you may find someone willing to help. Are there any GSD clubs in your area? Try contacting them and ask for suggestions. Try ANY resource you can think of, and you're bound to get some leads and some help...
You'll be in my prayers tonite, and if there is anything I can do to help-I'm more than happy to..I mean that. Just PM me if you think I can help in any way.
Best of luck--I commend you for keeping your head up and being diligent in your efforts. I've been where you are, and things will get better, I promise. :hug:


----------



## robk

I am very sorry that you are going through this. Wish I knew of anyone near you who could help you. This type of situation is one of the (many) things that I lake awake at night thinking about.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I am very sorry for your situation. 

I do not know the available resources in Canada, but would imagine they would be as comprehensive, if not more, than ours in the States. So I would try to get as many as my "human" resources as I possibly could which would possibly allow me to help my dog. They do have a 211 number that might be helpful: Social assistance in Ontario: Links to helpful resources 

While this is for more intensive vetting needs, they may have some ideas to help: How does the Farley Foundation Work

Some groups: Helping Homeless Pets member groups in Canada though what would probably be the case is that they would have to find a friend who could help as most foster homes typically have a variety of other dogs/cats, etc, but it's worth a shot. Petfinder also lists groups. 

1 Pet friendly shelter located on this site: Homeless Shelters | Pets of the Homeless

Many dog shelters have free/low-cost, sliding scale type vaccine payments. 

A GSD club is a good idea because you are dealing with people who may not be taking in other animals that are at risk of being PTS, so wouldn't be making a difficult choice in terms of helping. 

Have you contacted carmspack?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I would also check with your vet to see if they can recommend a temp solution.

Hope things settle down soon


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Oh Gator, I am SO very sorry!
You have always been such a wealth of knowledge for this GSD blog! 
Jean & Malachi's Mama had some great suggestions for you that I pray pans out. I only wish I could help. I do know a natural type chiropractor in Canada that we get our winter "Flu Homeopathic Remedy" from, but don't know where she is exactly. I will email her today.
You will be in my prayers today.
I'll be thinking of you.
Hugs, Moms


----------



## NancyJ

Since carmspack is affiliated with a fellow who sells raw food and runs a boarding kennel maybe they could work something out. .....


----------



## kiya

Sorry to hear what your going thru. All I can say is don't give up, everything will work itself out, hang in there.


----------



## Loneforce

If I was in your area I would gladly Watch your dog for a month. I hope you find someone to help you. I wish you luck .


----------



## Jax08

jocoyn said:


> Since carmspack is affiliated with a fellow who sells raw food and runs a boarding kennel maybe they could work something out. .....



I would definitely contact Carmen. She may have the contacts in your area t help you.

Elisabeth is in your area too. She might know of someone able to foster him.

I am so sorry you are going thru this.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I have a friend who may know someone - please contact me.


----------



## Wolfgeist

More info on the dog? Good with other dogs, good with intact males, good in a crate, clean in the crate/home?


----------



## GatorBytes

Oh WOW...such great suggestions, thank you to everyone (sorry if I don't quote and thank personally at this time).

Will def. contact Carmen...Excellent links from Jean - thank you

and thank you everyone for the kind wishes. I am sure with all this support we will pull through this, I am already feeling a little more hopeful


----------



## GatorBytes

Wild Wolf said:


> More info on the dog? Good with other dogs, good with intact males, good in a crate, clean in the crate/home?


Will post info soon - Thank you


----------



## Sibze

Where in Southern Ontario are you?


----------



## Nigel

I'm probably too far away to help, but if he does well with other dogs and you can't find a closer option I'd like to help.


----------



## Magwart

You may be able to trade some volunteering for temp fostering with a rescue. Also, a promise to foster for them when you get back on your feet might go a long way, since taking up a foster spot for a month is a big deal for most small rescues. You have so much knowledge about natural health care, I would think a lot of rescues would be interested in helping you, so that you could help them later.

If all else fails, look at whether boarding the dog might be cheaper than a motel -- maybe you could board him for a few weeks while you couch-surf with friends and save a little money. I know vaccinating to board is not something you want to do, but if it will get him into a safe place, there are often many low-cost vaccine options available (from buying the vaccine at a feed store and doing it yourself, if the boarding place and local law will allow it, to very low-cost weekend clinics that cost just a few dollars). 

Good luck! You will get through this.


----------



## GatorBytes

Sibze said:


> Where in Southern Ontario are you?


I PM'd the info - Thank you



Nigel said:


> I'm probably too far away to help, but if he does well with other dogs and you can't find a closer option I'd like to help.


No, one of the struggles with my situation is that he is not good with other dogs.



Magwart said:


> You may be able to trade some volunteering for temp fostering with a rescue. Also, a promise to foster for them when you get back on your feet might go a long way, since taking up a foster spot for a month is a big deal for most small rescues. You have so much knowledge about natural health care, I would think a lot of rescues would be interested in helping you, so that you could help them later.
> 
> If all else fails, look at whether boarding the dog might be cheaper than a motel -- maybe you could board him for a few weeks while you couch-surf with friends and save a little money. I know vaccinating to board is not something you want to do, but if it will get him into a safe place, there are often many low-cost vaccine options available (from buying the vaccine at a feed store and doing it yourself, if the boarding place and local law will allow it, to very low-cost weekend clinics that cost just a few dollars).
> 
> Good luck! You will get through this.


I would love to foster and would have by now, but as noted to Nigel, He's not good with other dogs - cats are dinner to him.

He is well behaved dog for most part

Thank you for suggestion about trade however, I make awesome treats (well, when I had a kitchen) and can supply, my treats have helped some dogs with eating issues and focus.


----------



## Sibze

I have someone in her area looking into a few different options. She works with a lot of different rescues etc. Everyone one else, please keep looking and suggesting though!


----------



## Jax08

GatorBytes said:


> I PM'd the info - Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> No, one of the struggles with my situation is that he is not good with other dogs.


But will he tolerate them after a bit? Something like a 2 week shutdown for him to get used them? Or is it a never, ever with dogs?


----------



## GatorBytes

Jax08 said:


> But will he tolerate them after a bit? Something like a 2 week shutdown for him to get used them? Or is it a never, ever with dogs?


I truly don't know, have had some good meetings and some bad. Would not let off leash to play with other dogs. Some he will try to dominate (slow move to head over shoulders - he is intercepted at that moment and not allowed to try again), some he has whined and hid behind me, some he could not be bothered.

Puppies jumping in his face with paws (I muzzle to meet) is a no-no, he pushes back and barks and tries to get away, still others that are calm and give little kisses seems o.k. - he seems to have short tolerance if that makes any sense, he is more of a loner and just wants to move on and get back to his mission of sniffing along. 

He hurt his knee a couple yrs. ago, he was doing really good prior, but then I had to protect him from himself.

Seems to like Aussies and Borders
Def. hates small white or yappy, skittish or dominant dogs


----------



## paulag1955

I'm so sorry about your situation. I can't help, but I will be praying for a good outcome.


----------



## GatorBytes

paulag1955 said:


> I'm so sorry about your situation. I can't help, but I will be praying for a good outcome.


Thank you, that is sweet.

________________________________________________________


I have PM'd Carmen re: Holistic contacts, crossing my fingers. I have a couple contacts now thanks to Elizabeth and Sibze and the have my e-mail too...

Moms contacted me w/a very close holistic vet who may know of contact and I still to contact my holistic vet - although I parted ways with her after my dogs knee injury (so not sure how receptive she will be plus she's a little far)

I am so exhausted. I don't want to be away from him ever....this is breaking my heart:teary:


----------



## gsdlover91

So sorry to hear about your tough situation. Really hoping you and your dog find a place, and that you dont have to be separated! You guys are in my thoughts. This too shall pass.


----------



## Zeeva

I would like to help if I can. Maybe with vaccination fees so he can be boarded if they're needed and he tolerates them? 

Please do keep in touch. I can't promise but if there's anything I can do from far away let us know...


----------



## GatorBytes

gsdlover91 said:


> So sorry to hear about your tough situation. Really hoping you and your dog find a place, and that you dont have to be separated! You guys are in my thoughts. This too shall pass.





Zeeva said:


> I would like to help if I can. Maybe with vaccination fees so he can be boarded if they're needed and he tolerates them?
> 
> Please do keep in touch. I can't promise but if there's anything I can do from far away let us know...


Thank you both!



Everyone, really and truly cannot thank you enough for your efforts, kind thoughts, suggestions and links.

I just got a call from my ex who is 20 mins from here...he is going to stay with Gator sat. and sun. so I can work...at least bought me a couple of days to win the lottery or something and will only cost me beer, albeit - a lot of beer (might be cheaper to kennel...lol), Gator will be happy and relaxed however...and exhale


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Great news! I will still continue to network and see if we can get someone to step up and help out.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Gatorbytes I am so sorry. I don't have any contacts in Canada but you have my prayers. Hugs to both you and your pup.


----------



## Magwart

GatorBytes said:


> I just got a call from my ex who is 20 mins from here...he is going to stay with Gator sat. and sun. so I can work...at least bought me a couple of days to win the lottery or something and will only cost me beer, albeit - a lot of beer (might be cheaper to kennel...lol), Gator will be happy and relaxed however...and exhale


YAY! Take it a day at a time -- that's how you'll get through this month. I'm glad you had someone come through for the weekend. That's terrific.


----------



## GatorBytes

I am no closer to finding a solution

Turns out last night while on way to p/u ex BF, I was suppose to be at work, she had changed the schedule and had not told me. She expected me to come in anyway, I said why I couldn't make it, so needless to say I lost the chance to work today (still new job tomorrow).

So next, the WIFI service is working at a snails pace in the room...I speak with tech support who tells me it is an issue w/my computer and when I log on to internet it's trying to redirect slowing service.

So not able to figure why so I decide to system restore, internet connection is completely lost - restore fails....I speak to tech support again (dif. guy) and he figures out problem and has to deal w/front desk - assures me that it's not my issue - it wasn't! - 20 min and it's fixed...I had been screwing around with this issue for hrs., I lost valuable time and I am no closer to finding a home for my dog. 

I have been in tears all day and now Gator has picked up something wrong and has been tugging on my heart strings - cannot even go to bathroom w/o him coming in skulking as though he's in trouble

How am I going to leave him and walk away? I went to the store and as I pulled back in he was looking waiting and I was balling

I don't know how to do this. I am so upset I cannot cope - supposed to focus on tomorrow and cannot see through my tears to study for. To boot my BF who is here has the flippen TV blaring and it's driving me NUTS!


----------



## LifeofRiley

Hang in there! As I said in my PM to you, it will get better! I also want you to know that the other part of my PM to you is there for you if you need it - so rest easier knowing that you have options. Focus on pursuing your employment opportunities. Do not let your worst fears overcome you. Again, it well get better! You are in the midst of a temporary set-back, don't let that cloud your vision of the better future that is sure to come : ) Your and your dog will survive a *temporary* separation if that is what is needed to secure that future.


----------



## GatorBytes

LifeofRiley said:


> Hang in there! As I said in my PM to you, it will get better! I also want you to know that the other part of my PM to you is there for you if you need it - so rest easier knowing that you have options. Focus on pursuing your employment opportunities. Do not let your worst fears overcome you. Again, it well get better! You are in the midst of a temporary set-back, don't let that cloud your vision of the better future that is sure to come : ) Your and your dog will survive a *temporary* separation if that is what is needed to secure that future.


o.k. thank you


----------



## LifeofRiley

Okay, I just re-read your latest update, are you now looking to permanently re-home your dog?

If so, I am so sorry that you have had to make that decision : (. Hope everything works out.


----------



## GatorBytes

LifeofRiley said:


> Okay, I just re-read your last post, are you now looking to permanently re-home your dog?
> 
> If so, I am so sorry that you have had to make that decision : (. Hope everything works out.


 
NO!!!, I hope not...I can see how it reads that way...I have left a couple messages with contacts through the form - no calls back.

I even e-mailed Gators prior owner (she has his mother) to see if even for a few days to buy me more time (Mon. 11 am we are on the road again with nowhere to go) to find a temp home for him. Then I have to sort out where I am going and I believe (if job works out tomorrow) I have to be at work Wed. Fri. Sat. Sun. 

forgive the misleading post - I am a basket:teary:case


----------



## Jax08

If your ex is willing to come babysit him during the day, is it possible he would take Gator with him to live temporarily? At least Gator is familiar with him.


----------



## GatorBytes

Jax08 said:


> If your ex is willing to come babysit him during the day, is it possible he would take Gator with him to live temporarily? At least Gator is familiar with him.


No, he rents a room, landlord says no dogs, was o.k to visit with until gator barked at him and he tried to kick him. Now not allowed to visit either - when I stayed the 2 nights, the guy as out of town


----------



## Heidigsd

*GatorBytes:* I really am sorry that you are having such a terrible time  I hope things get better for you soon. I can't think of anything to add that hasn't already been suggested. I am keeping fingers crossed that you find a solution.

Hang in there and take care of yourself :hug:

Michaela


----------



## GatorBytes

Heidigsd said:


> *GatorBytes:* I really am sorry that you are having such a terrible time  I hope things get better for you soon. I can't think of anything to add that hasn't already been suggested. I am keeping fingers crossed that you find a solution.
> 
> Hang in there and take care of yourself :hug:
> 
> Michaela


Thank you Michaela, I am feeling a little better after getting a couple e-mails out and the recent posts.

I have to focus - Temporary is the key word here.

I am not the first, others on the forum have had struggles and got through, I have to think positive


----------



## katdog5911

I wish I could help in some way. If your dog had his vaccines up to date would it be easier to find someplace for him? I would be able to help out with that....Wish I could do more....


----------



## LifeofRiley

GatorBytes said:


> forgive the misleading post - I am a basket:teary:case


No apology necessary whatsoever! It is clear that you are very distressed! 

Please let me/us know how I/we can help with your *immediate *needs, (i.e. Monday morning deadline) in finding a temporary housing arrangement for your dog 

If you would rather PM those details, *do not hesitate to PM them to me.* 

I am, of course, also very concerned about you finding a home... but, it sounds like you have a network to help you in the short-term as long as you don't have the dog with you. 

On that note, I understand that your brother’s child is terrified of dogs, but is there a way you could work out an arrangement where your dog is crated unless you are there? It might be another temporary solution to consider.

My thoughts are with you and I am reachable online tomorrow *so please do keep me posted*! If you would like my cell phone number, I am happy to PM that to you.


----------



## Sibze

Really hope you're able to find something! Thinking about you...


----------



## GatorBytes

katdog5911 said:


> I wish I could help in some way. If your dog had his vaccines up to date would it be easier to find someplace for him? I would be able to help out with that....Wish I could do more....


The vaccines are likely an issue, there was weirdness w/his last, he almost nine and is going through a stressful situation...some reasons I am reluctant.

I really appreciate the offer as w/ Zeeza as well (not sure if I quoted and thanked)



LifeofRiley said:


> No apology necessary whatsoever! It is clear that you are very distressed!
> 
> Please let me/us know how I/we can help with your *immediate *needs, (i.e. Monday morning deadline) in finding a temporary housing arrangement for your dog
> 
> If you would rather PM those details, *do not hesitate to PM them to me.*
> 
> I am, of course, also very concerned about you finding a home... but, it sounds like you have a network to help you in the short-term as long as you don't have the dog with you.
> 
> On that note, I understand that your brother’s child is terrified of dogs, but is there a way you could work out an arrangement where your dog is crated unless you are there? It might be another temporary solution to consider.
> 
> My thoughts are with you and I am reachable online tomorrow *so please do keep me posted*! If you would like my cell phone number, I am happy to PM that to you.


The situation re: Brother is deeper then just that. I had suggested my dog stay downstairs, but this is too much disruption (and surprise), I understand that

Thank you again for all of your positive words, and considerations and help. 




Sibze said:


> Really hope you're able to find something! Thinking about you...


Sibze, I really appreciate your help...enjoy re: tomorrow


----------



## Nigel

This might be a bit odd, but does anyone you know have a camper you could use temporarily?


----------



## GatorBytes

Nigel said:


> This might be a bit odd, but does anyone you know have a camper you could use temporarily?


 
Not bad suggestion - but no, at least not within reasonable drive to get to new job....


I am so tired, barely slept, up at 545, Tv going till 230am (ex BF), party next door (quieted down before TV @ 230 interuptis)

My eyes are puffy, every fibrous tissue in my body is aching - gotta go walk my boy, feed, change and leave.

wish me luck today guys


----------



## arycrest

Gator ... I sent you a PM ... GOOD LUCK, hope you find a solution to your problem. 

FWIW I also like the suggestion about the temporary camper!!! Hope you can find one!!!


----------



## pyratemom

I'm so sorry for your situation. I had to l live in a Fiat with my 90 pound Dobie in Michigan after leaving my husband. None of my family would help as long as I had my dog and I wasn't giving him up. I hope you find a way with the help from the folks on this board that are in your area.


----------



## wolfstraum

9 year old dogs do not need to be vaccinated - 

Wish I was closer, I have spare room and crates to rotate dogs.....is there no one in your area??? what about a crate outside in a garage and staying with your mother temporarily....

I am sorry I have no constructive suggestions....but I really hope someone comes through for you....I can't imagine having no where to go with my dogs ....<<hugs>>

Lee


----------



## GatorBytes

I just pulled a rabbit out of a hat!!!!

In a PM with a member here I was discussing how I was about call a last, last resort...well, I came across a # of person I had forgot about.

Haven't talked to since I moved in with cousin....she asked how I was liking where I moved and I said, we are homeless, she asked where I was now, I said Motel - she asked how her little man was (Gator) and I said he was fine and with me, but as of tomorrow, I didn't know...without hesitation she said well bring him here! Not an ideal situation, but I get to stay a couple nights and she said she would dog sit while I was at work

Couple yrs. ago, my back had seized and I couldn't walk for 10 days - she along with another friend (male) helped me - we were in an apt. so he had to go out 3x a day - she walked him 25 out of 30 walks - she loves him.

I have to buy her a gift and I know exactly what she would want.

Temp. solution - not ideal - she has a ADHD son who turned kinda weird to me and G and he has grown big and strong, so am cautious and temp.

The last, last resort I may still call as She may have person who on and off has looked for room-mate (don't like other things attached to this person, as well they do one favour for you, you owe them 10)

She (the person I called), also said her bed was low so G can sleep on it, I laughed and said and I am sure he will...she said "you are going to be soooo jealous of us"...LOL


----------



## LifeofRiley

Great news! So happy for you and Gator! I can't even imagine the relief you must be feeling right now! Get some much deserved rest and keep us posted with future updates .


----------



## Loneforce

I am glad for you and Gator! Keep your chin up.


----------



## GatorBytes

LifeofRiley said:


> Great news! So happy for you and Gator! I can't even imagine the relief you must be feeling right now! Get some much deserved rest and keep us posted with future updates .


I will - sleep and keep posted.

Still looking for temp. housing, but at least come tomorrow, we have somewhere to go - somewhere friendly to go at that.

Thanks so much for all the support, the offers of help and everything else (), everyone! My ex was very touched by the outpouring of support when I showed you all off to him


Thank you :wub:


----------



## GatorBytes

Loneforce said:


> I am glad for you and Gator! Keep your chin up.


 
Thanks Jerry! I will, My head is high right now, I will fix this!

I love you Guys!!!


----------



## Jax08

Awesome! Keep us updated!


----------



## GatorBytes

Jax08 said:


> Awesome! Keep us updated!


 
Thank you AND Thank you for the PM's!


----------



## Sunflowers

What a relief.
So glad at least you have some more time.


----------



## GatorBytes

Sunflowers said:


> What a relief.
> So glad at least you have some more time.


I was driving back to the room, and wracking my brain...I got the hero's welcome and I felt as though this issue was just a dream, the ex was watching TV, and I promptly jumped online (after all the lovins' - G that is), and all I could think was, I want to be alone.

He opted to leave - so we drove him home - I have stuff to do - pizza on the way and, G is layed out on the bed next to me and I don't have to say good-bye and leave him behind in some kennel, or worse

Sunflowers, Thank you again.

Thank you everyone again...I am reading the other re-home thread and have seen posts about taking it easy on the OP.

I gotta say, that 100% of my thread has been 100% positive/supportive and has helped me through and think through b/c there was no hard hitting, negative or judgemental comments nor suggestions that would/could scare me...only support

You guys ROCK!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Sounds like a great person and so happy this is a good start!

I told a few people today at our event so hoping I can make some contacts for you as well. 

Please keep us posted!


----------



## Nigel

Wooohooooo!!!!!!!! Good deal! Glad to hear you got your situation figured out.

This might be thinking a little too far ahead, but maybe you can look into work in Alberta/BC. We get ads looking for workers. One of my cousins is doing well up there. Something to think about.


----------



## GatorBytes

We're checking out!

It's so hot out, ugh, G is being sheepish with all the packing and stuff.

Will check in soon!


----------



## JackandMattie

Oh my goodness! I skipped a few days on the forum and catching up, and I am so very sorry to hear what you have been going through. You are such an asset to the forum, always with the kindest, most thoughtful, and educated advice! If you were in South Texas I would say come stay with us!!

I am so glad you found some help and a temporary reprieve. Maybe you and Gator can get a good night's sleep now... No more tears 

I'm also so proud that everyone here has been so supportive. I think that's a testimonial to your generous nature and all the great advice you always offer 

Keeping you in my heart and prayers, but wishing I could do more...

Big! hug,

Amy




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Miel

I wish I could watch your dog but I'm in Alberta. If there is anything I can do feel free to msg me. I ran into the same problem with my dog when we were living in Ottawa. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes

Well, my time is limited here too. Initially she said I could stay as long as I want, he even said it would be good for her to have company...she hasn't been home except the first night. I called to advise of my plans so she didn't feel weird with me coming or going and not knowing...at the time she said she is having an issue with having no privacy and that she can't bring over her "man friends"...then said hopefully by next week I'll have found somewhere else.

I contacted my cousin as I was going to be in the area and need a few of my belongings and personal papers...he is insisting that I tell him what exactly so he can have ready. I have a trunk with a mishmash of stuff I tossed in there when I left - I cannot possibly tell him what I need plus it's PERSONAL.

It's his bitch wife - she is forbidding me to be in the house.

I have the police officers card and report # who said I would have access to my belongings - seeing as I was tossed out at 10pm on a sunday with no where to go.

I asked my cousin to have some compassion and make this as easy as possible for me

Note: I did absolutely nothing wrong. I am not a junky, a thief, I did not attack her, threaten - nothing. I am being treat like some trailer park crack hoe

My anxiety is through the roof!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catu

I am just catching up. I'm very sorry what you are going through. I had to leave Diabla with family friends by about 6 months, where I picked her every morning and left her every evening. Looking retrospectively, those where great times together but on its moments I was very afraid I had to rehome her, and she was only a few months old. I can't imagine the thought of doing so with a 9 year old partner.

Please keep us updated, the best thoughts already on their way north.


----------



## Nigel

Wow this sucks! You just can't get a break. Are you working two jobs? I know most of us don't know each other very well, but its very difficult to hear you struggle, I wish I, we, someone could help!


----------



## huntergreen

keep plugging away.......something will come up.


----------



## Karin

I'm so sorry that you're going through this. I really, really hope that you can find a more permanent place to live soon. It's extremely sad that your family is not being more supportive. Your cousin's wife sounds like a heartless witch! As huntergreen says, keep plugging away. 

I was going to suggest doggie daycare but just re-read the thread and see that he isn't dog friendly. Can you find a place that will board him just during the day while you work, just so you can start saving money to get back on your feet? I also ran into this website a while back:

www.dogvacay.com

It might be worth checking out too. There might be some places that just dogsit one dog at a time.

Also, have you ever heard of www.airbnb.com? I haven't used it but I've looked at it because my sister has used it for vacations. People use it to post rooms, houses, etc., for rent by the day. Some are really inexpensive, and some are dog friendly. Maybe if you found a boarding place or dogvacay place to put G in during the day and then found a really cheap room to rent, to spend your nights together, maybe you could start saving money to get a place of your own again. I don't know if it would be feasible, but it might be worth just checking out.

I'm just throwing out ideas for you. And just be really, really careful who you trust to take care of G and to rent from. The good thing about airbnb and dogvacay is that they're so public and there are a lot of reviews, so you can kind of get an idea of who you're dealing with. But STILL, be cautious!

Sending good thoughts your way for things to look up for you, and lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## KSdogowner

This is terrible. Can Social Services help you in any way? Trying to rack my brain...
Hoping someone in the position to help you will step up and help you.


----------



## GatorBytes

Thanks you guys.

To make matters worse, the person I am staying with hung up on me after spouting off about my stuff in her livingroom (all my stuff is tucked beside sofa and stacked neatly - no damp towels etc. (I am a neat freak and clean freak, so living under others roofs I think is harder for me...lol) - she hasn't been home since I got there but is to be home any minute.

I am at Mcdonalds as there is no internet, tv, at her place (she is on assistance - like I said when I updated that we had found a temp. solution - "not ideal" was an understatement (for many other reasons).

So I went to my cousin's yesterday, p/u my ex along the way and when I pulled up , my trunk, some wardrobe boxes and misc. items I asked for were on the driveway. My ex discussed about pulling the rest at the time as my storage is down the road and then it could be done and I wouldn't have to bother them again....

WELL - NOT good enough for the wench, she said no go for the rest of my stuff that day.

She then e-mails me later - enraged that I even mentioned the police and file # re: they agreed I would have access to my stuff...called it an empty threat and laughable AND threatened to throw my stuff out....I have 2 antique dressers a custom made wrought iron bed ($2500), all my dogs supplements, and natural oils, homeopathics and so on...my SHOES!!!! 

I try to come up with a solution, she kiboshes it, and then threatens to toss it. Says she has no legal obligation to hold it. She then TELLS me I now have to go through her and if it suits her when I can p/u.

I was just sick over this, between her and my current reside, I couldn't sleep, bed at 12am, woke at 2am, fell back to sleep at about 1/2 hr. before I had to get up...I did not perform well at work today (new job - other job is gone and too far anyhow, and no money), ref's were made. (sigh.)

I have had no luck with the personal contacts I tried. I am afraid to go back to apt. as she may be there telling me to leave - hopefully G gives her some lovin and she softens.


----------



## GatorBytes

She wants me out Wed. 

I said, well what if I can't find anywhere? She just shrugged her shoulders and said she was going to lay down.

I have to work on wed.

I cannot loose my dog, The terror on his face when she was simply holding the leash when we arrived and I walked around the side of my truck out of sight, he choked himself, scrambling on the ashfault - I can't do this to him.

I need a solution....at least if she gave to end of month I could maybe find shared accommodation for 1st of the month, but the 24th(?), not unless I find someone who was looking July and couldn't find anyone.

I have to spend the whole day on the computer, find a laundry mat, go see my mechanic, be home to walk my dog - there just isn't enough hrs. in the day.

I am exhausted...but at least I got about 5 hrs. sleep last night


----------



## Heidigsd

GatorBytes, have you checked this site by chance? It may have been posted already: Homeless Canada: Resources by Province

There has to be someone that can help you with a place to stay so you can get on your feet...how about a church? It's really tough just to read about what you are going through, I can't imagine how hard this is for you  :hug:

Michaela


----------



## GatorBytes

Heidigsd said:


> GatorBytes, have you checked this site by chance? It may have been posted already: Homeless Canada: Resources by Province
> 
> There has to be someone that can help you with a place to stay so you can get on your feet...how about a church? It's really tough just to read about what you are going through, I can't imagine how hard this is for you  :hug:
> 
> Michaela


Thanks for the link, I have copied it to review when I have more time...

Time always seems to be running out. Gotta go get gas now, feed and walk my guy, get ready for work for tomorrow, bed. 

Thanks again.


----------



## wolfstraum

so sorry for your plight.....can't imagine being in your position....it does not seem like anyone here is geographically close enough to you to help....aren't there any local dog people lists that you can appeal to?? Is your dog's breeder in a position to take him for a month or two??? any other breeders who you could trade some weekend kennel work to for board????

you seem to be OK with the ex....is it a possibility to stay with him for a few weeks??? '

Lee


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I also was going to suggest the ex..

Personally, I would go to the police and tell them how you go thrown out and your cousin won't give you access to your stuff...Here, the police would escort you to the place and intervene, also here, she can't just throw your stuff out, she can be sued ..


----------



## Msmaria

Just read your post and I just feel awful that you and gator are going through this. I saw another post where someone said they could help out with vaccines. I'd like to chip in what I can . Please pm me.


----------



## LifeofRiley

So sorry to hear the latest updates : (

I think you really need to let people who have offered to help you, help you : ) You really need to find a boarding facility for your dog so that you can focus on your work and on finding a more permanent housing solution for the both of you. That is something concrete that many of us on this forum can help you with.

There are a lot of boarding facilities, at least where I am, that are practically doggie palaces and a lot of fun for the dog. So, don't worry too much! You can also visit your dog every day until you find a better solution. : )

Hang in there... keep your chin up! You have people on here who are willing and able to help you if you let them know the best way to do that.


----------



## GSDLover2000

I sent you a PM. Respond when you can!


----------



## Jelpy

I will also chip in for vaccines. Why don't you find a clinic, find out how much they are and I'll send some money there to help with vaccines. Depending on how much they are, maybe I can help with some boarding, too. 

jelpy


----------



## GSDLover2000

Are in Ontario, California, USA or Ontario, Canada


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12

If your property is damaged or in this case tossed, then you have a legal right to get compensated for it. Since appears not only is she not allowing you to get your belongings physically and is threatening to cause damage/destory it, you need to contact the police officer again for legal assistance. Cousin's wife or not, you do not deserve to be treated this way. I feel really bad for you, Gator, and your boy. Has anyone in your family, other than your cousin, tried to help you get your belongings? I hope your situation gets better very soon.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Have you checked out any of the resources that Jean or other people posted? It sounds like at this point going through those channels are going to work better for you than going through friends and family. The latter seem to be causing you more stress and creating more problems. At least find out what the options are for you and for Gator through existing programs. 

I understand your reticence to vaccinate but you could run a rabies titer and someone fostering would probably accept that, especially if your vet wrote a note saying that vaccinating would be bad for his health.


----------



## LifeofRiley

BowWowMeow said:


> I understand your reticence to vaccinate but you could run a rabies titer and someone fostering would probably accept that, especially if your vet wrote a note saying that vaccinating would be bad for his health.


Yes, consider titers + a vet note. I know that when my last dog was a senior, my vet was very upfront in saying that my dog did not need any further vaccines... so, they stated they would provide a note if it was ever necessary for boarding. 

My current dog has a seizure history and has been diagnosed with idiopathic epilepsy. My vet does not want him to have vaccines unless they are absolutely necessary to meet state laws, i.e. 3-year rabies (although, as noted earlier, with senior dogs exceptions can be made on that too if a titer shows immunity). We will titer on everything else so that my dog is still able to participate in agility - and other dog obedience/sport classes - or be boarded if that is ever necessary.


----------



## GatorBytes

Hi all...Just wanted to check in re: recent posts - will respond later.

Thank you all again

I went to my mother/brothers place last night to do load of laundry and log on to the net.

While there, my mother is questioning if there are places that take dogs related to my situation...she said call animal services maybe they will hold him...I told her I would have to surrender him and he would be PTS in 3 days (kill shelter)...

As this is going on, the local news channel story comes on about a woman who does canine photography and donates her time to take happy pics of dogs in shelters as she felt the sad mug shots made people look away as they cannot handle - the story goes on to mention that there are over 7 million dogs in rescue/shelters across N. America and are mainly senior dogs surrendered who end up living out their remainder there

Well naturally I start crying. I dreamt about it all night.

Going to call or drop by a place that within walking distance from where we used to live up until the current events.

Back when the place was about to open, G met the lady who owns it, he fell in love with her...every time we walked by there, he would stop (on otherside of road) and wait to see if she would come out to see him....when he would see her, he would drag me over to her and sit at her feet and lean on her - what a ham

It's a dog daycare and I believe kennel (it was 24 hrs when first opened) - anyhow, got to get a price and see how she feels about vax. issue.


----------



## GatorBytes

Dog Daycare Boarding Grooming Mississauga GTA | Kamp K-9

Boarding is expensive, but market rate

there is a link at the bottom about vaccines - does not mention req'd to board, just informational w/links.

They have reiki massage, maybe I should check in there.


----------



## huntergreen

hey gator, wondering if this is a good thing. trade some work for boarding ? looked through the "wellness" section. just seems to me you have some skills that they could use there. might even be able to pick up a few new skills, "grooming"?, if you can get your foot in the door. hang in there.


----------



## GatorBytes

huntergreen said:


> hey gator, wondering if this is a good thing. trade some work for boarding ? looked through the "wellness" section. just seems to me you have some skills that they could use there. might even be able to pick up a few new skills, "grooming"?, if you can get your foot in the door. hang in there.


You know what...That is a GREAT idea!...She has trouble staffing night shifts, maybe I could stay there too, LOL

Seriously though...worth a try.


----------



## Shade

GatorBytes said:


> You know what...That is a GREAT idea!...She has trouble staffing night shifts, maybe I could stay there too, LOL
> 
> Seriously though...worth a try.


It really is! I've been praying for some help for you, maybe this is your sign


----------



## huntergreen

even if you can't stay there, may gator can for a bit. maybe use mom/brothers couch for a bit?


----------



## huntergreen

also i worked the night shift for 15 years, really isn't to bad. get to do a lot more during the day and in most cases you don't deal with crowds. they are all at work.


----------



## Mrs.K

How many hours are you from Watertown NY? 

I would be willing to take him for a temporary time and I'm sure between all the members between Ontario and Watertown we can build a transport chain. If you want to pay something, that's fine. I let you decide what you can afford and what you can't afford and if you can't afford anything, that is fine too 
You can find the contact information through the link in the signature. 

Ps: HOW dog aggressive is he?


----------



## Mrs.K

Or how about a bark collar? At this point, I'd slap one on him.


----------



## GatorBytes

huntergreen said:


> even if you can't stay there, may gator can for a bit. maybe use mom/brothers couch for a bit?


I went in there in person, in tears - She didn't even call me back - no talk about exchange of services, price or vaccines - she wasn't there, message left with her right hand person, and marketing person - $450 bucks she isn't going to make. It was addressed w/those that I needed to hear from her today



huntergreen said:


> also i worked the night shift for 15 years, really isn't to bad. get to do a lot more during the day and in most cases you don't deal with crowds. they are all at work.


I worked for 15 yrs as a bartender and worked every weekend and usual shift from 5-6pm till 3am - no life. Now I am about to loose my dog...



Mrs.K said:


> How many hours are you from Watertown NY?
> 
> I would be willing to take him for a temporary time and I'm sure between all the members between Ontario and Watertown we can build a transport chain. If you want to pay something, that's fine. I let you decide what you can afford and what you can't afford and if you can't afford anything, that is fine too
> You can find the contact information through the link in the signature.
> 
> Ps: HOW dog aggressive is he?


According to google. About 3.5 hrs.

\I am not qualified to answer the aggressive question, as I mentioned, he is diff. with diff. dogs, male and female, breeds, puppies, older...I don't know...I am tired and have only one day left w/my dog.

I have to go.

Re: other questions - yes I checked the links, Ontario "services" will not help with any pet issues only kids. Only one place I had contact with through a suggestion from a member on the forum for homeless WITH pets (not for abused women only such as safe pet program through OVMA)- I called before even leaving the motel - NO CALL BACK - NOT from a single flippin contact.

Nothing. We are dead in the water, not even a Kennel business can call back.

I give up.

The ex cannot take him as I specified - he rents a room only - NO pets - the landlord tried to beat my dog up. 

Thank you all, I Apologize if my post sounds ungrateful...I just cannot fix this it seems. 

What do I do with my dog on Wed.?
What do I do without my dog AFTER Wed.?


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12

It's going to be okay, Gator. Don't give up on a mircale not happening.


----------



## Magwart

GatorBytes said:


> What do I do with my dog on Wed.?
> What do I do without my dog AFTER Wed.?


Tomorrow, you might build a transport plan to get him to Mrs. K--who has made you a very kind offer. 3.5 hours is not far at all -- it's close enough you could see him on weekends or days off. 

Post here in the transport board, if need be. Then, at least he'll be safe and you can figure out the rest. You can do this!

*It will be temporary. *Get him to safety, then you'll be able to focus on what you need to do to get back on your feet, knowing he's okay. Don't think of it as "losing" him--think of it as "saving" him by getting him into a good safe place temporarily while you work things out. You'll be back on your feet quickly, and you'll get your boy home. It's going to be okay!


----------



## Mrs.K

Get your behind in gear. You've got a place for him. I will take him. As for is DA, I'll be able to handle it. All we need to do is to get him here. There are people living between you and me willing to help and set off some of the cost for transportation to get him here or drive him. The only thing you need to do is to provide his food. 

*It is only temporary.* You get yourself situated and than take him back. My husband is back to work and I can't leave the house for 3+ hours each way since I've got boarders at home.

Right now, the least thing you need is to give up. This forum has helped many people and we are here to help you. He will be safe, now get moving! 3.5 hours is not that great of a distance. There have been cross country transports organized on this forum!


----------



## GatorBytes

Mrs.K said:


> Get your behind in gear. You've got a place for him. I will take him. As for is DA, I'll be able to handle it. All we need to do is to get him here. There are people living between you and me willing to help and set off some of the cost for transportation to get him here or drive him. The only thing you need to do is to provide his food.
> 
> *It is only temporary.* You get yourself situated and than take him back. My husband is back to work and I can't leave the house for 3+ hours each way since I've got boarders at home.
> 
> *Right now, the least thing you need is to give up.* This forum has helped many people and we are here to help you. He will be safe, now get moving! 3.5 hours is not that great of a distance. There have been cross country transports organized on this forum!


 
You are right. Cannot give up. Seems pretty bleak when in a Mcdonalds at midnight to use the internet when should have been with my dog. 

As much as I appreciate your offer, he cannot cross the border...he is special needs too, he has to have a RAW diet - ULTRA low fat, if I deviate he gets sick and is in extreme pain. I cannot drive 7 hrs round trip every week to provide. My truck is aging and just won't make it - round trip to and from work right now is approx. an hr (1/2hr. each way) - $20 - so estimate 140 to travel to visit and bring his food prepped.

Thank you though


----------



## Capone22

GatorBytes said:


> You are right. Cannot give up. Seems pretty bleak when in a Mcdonalds at midnight to use the internet when should have been with my dog.
> 
> As much as I appreciate your offer, he cannot cross the border...he is special needs too, he has to have a RAW diet - ULTRA low fat, if I deviate he gets sick and is in extreme pain. I cannot drive 7 hrs round trip every week to provide. My truck is aging and just won't make it - round trip to and from work right now is approx. an hr (1/2hr. each way) - $20 - so estimate 140 to travel to visit and bring his food prepped.
> 
> Thank you though


I'm sorry your going through this  but if this is the case about his health plus dog aggression issues, who else is going to take this on? A shelter will put him to sleep. Are you sure he can't be out on a low fat specialty kibble? It's better than losing him. Mrs k is givig you the offer of a life time. 

If it really came down to sending him to the shelter with the health problems(if truly that bad), where he will probably get pedigree or something, I would choose putting him to sleep over putting him through that, alone and scared in the shelter. But that's just me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Quinnsmom

He only needs UTD rabies to cross the border. Ask for some help on the transport section and see what can be set up for you. Mrs. K has a ton of dog experience and could follow a raw menu plan for him. Hang in there, you can do this. Help is close at hand.

Sent you a pm.


----------



## Sunflowers

Please accept the help offers. 
Please.


----------



## Quinnsmom

If you need to get a rabies shot for him to cross the border, I believe the one-year shot does not contain the adjuvant that is more likely to cause reactions. My daughter asks her vet for the one-year shot for her cats for this reason.


----------



## Jax08

Cat rabies and dog rabies are not always the same. And (chart is in a different thread) some companies make rabies that are labeled for 1 and 3 years. The vaccine is identical, pulled from the same vial.


----------



## Mrs.K

Providing food doesn't necessarily mean to drop off food at my place, since raw meet wouldn't be allowed to cross the boarder but essentially providing the means to get the food to feed your dog. If that is a problem, or if you are financially not able to do that, people have offered pledges not only for transportation but also to cover the cost for his food. 
*
Now these are our offers to you. *

People are willing to help and you need to either get your Big Girl Panties on, or do what you have to do. 

I'm not forcing my help on you. Either you take it, or leave it.


----------



## Mrs.K

Quinnsmom said:


> If you need to get a rabies shot for him to cross the border, I believe the one-year shot does not contain the adjuvant that is more likely to cause reactions. My daughter asks her vet for the one-year shot for her cats for this reason.


I'm in NY. She'll need the 3 year rabies.


----------



## Jax08

ugh!...I just lost my post

In NYS she could get a rabies exemption for an immune suppressed dog. But she's already turned down that offer due to multiple reasons. So, what are the options..

Options
1) Boarding
2) Day care
3) Hire a private person to dog sit him during working hours
4) Local foster
5) Live in car (which still requires someone to watch the dog during working hours)
6) Contact local breeders to see if they have a kennel and could board him temporarily.
7) Send him to someone in the states
8) Surrender

Organizations to contact
1. Contact rescues to see if they can temporarily foster him while you provide food and medical
2. Social Assistance
About social assistance in Ontario
City of Ontario, California : Homelessness Prevention & Rapid Re-Housing Program
3. Contact your local church to see if anyone can help


----------



## GatorBytes

3GSD92_00_12 said:


> It's going to be okay, Gator. Don't give up on a mircale not happening.


Thank you - I am not giving up.

Reviewing more options today - calls I haven't made yet such as the breeder Gators mom came from - he also had indoor/outdoor kennels and run - I just cannot remember his name to look up...

after my defeatist post at midnight and re-reading 3GSD92 post several times, I banged off another attempt to get in contact with and e-mailed the contact Sibz gave me thru PM...their site goes something like this

....Committee is a community collaboration that works together to address gaps in service and find practical solutions to people and animal welfare issues.... addresses the needs of low income and vulnerable people with pet companions who are homeless, marginally housed, incarcerated, hospitalized or experiencing violence and currently in need of emergency accommodations and/or health care for their animal companions. 

I also re-sent a request to gators prior owner who has his mom, I think I forgot to ask name of breeder (have to check).

The daycare/kennel facility I posted about, I spoke with this morning at 7am...she contacted someone she is networked with, some type of rescue/foster (understood as temp situation)...I asked her at the time about boarding him as of tomorrow...She is hesitant, the city was hit hard last week and there was some major flooding...her facility was damaged - not the daycare part, but the store, training, grooming etc. and is under construction...She also has a major open house planned for Sunday and is a lot overwhelmed and hasn't had time to consider...if she has 2+ dogs kennled she stays there, if just 1 she takes home with her (she has 3 dogs) ....she was concerned with G's DA...Soooo, that was my window...

I said, how about I stay with him and any dogs that may be kenneled and I can take care of them (overnight)...she asked where I was going to be staying and I said I haven't figured that out yet, been focused on my dog...she then said it would be like a trade no additional pay on top of that right? Exactly, I replied, as well I said I would help out with the daycare on my days off...I would get to be with my dog and still try to keep normalcy in his life, his food (they have raw clients and feed them - some vet clinics and kennels won't do this), walk times (in the neighbourhood, field etc. that we walked for 6 yrs.) and me....added bonus I would get to be with doggies...she said she would consider and get back later today (she knows it's urgent)


----------



## Jax08

Dog Kennels

Dog Boarding Kennels in Canada - Find a Canadian Dog Boarding Facility Near You!
Ontario, Canada - Dog-Friendly Listings

Vets sometimes offer boarding as well.


----------



## Msmaria

Yay. Im so glad things are working out and you get to stay with your dog. I was so worried about you guys. Sorry I am so far away.


----------



## Karin

Keeping my fingers crossed and sending prayers and good thoughts your way that the situation with the daycare/kennel facility works out for you. It sounds like a really good temporary solution for you. I really, really hope that she agrees to it!


----------



## Shade

GatorBytes said:


> Thank you - I am not giving up.
> 
> Reviewing more options today - calls I haven't made yet such as the breeder Gators mom came from - he also had indoor/outdoor kennels and run - I just cannot remember his name to look up...
> 
> after my defeatist post at midnight and re-reading 3GSD92 post several times, I banged off another attempt to get in contact with and e-mailed the contact Sibz gave me thru PM...their site goes something like this
> 
> ....Committee is a community collaboration that works together to address gaps in service and find practical solutions to people and animal welfare issues.... addresses the needs of low income and vulnerable people with pet companions who are homeless, marginally housed, incarcerated, hospitalized or experiencing violence and currently in need of emergency accommodations and/or health care for their animal companions.
> 
> I also re-sent a request to gators prior owner who has his mom, I think I forgot to ask name of breeder (have to check).
> 
> The daycare/kennel facility I posted about, I spoke with this morning at 7am...she contacted someone she is networked with, some type of rescue/foster (understood as temp situation)...I asked her at the time about boarding him as of tomorrow...She is hesitant, the city was hit hard last week and there was some major flooding...her facility was damaged - not the daycare part, but the store, training, grooming etc. and is under construction...She also has a major open house planned for Sunday and is a lot overwhelmed and hasn't had time to consider...if she has 2+ dogs kennled she stays there, if just 1 she takes home with her (she has 3 dogs) ....she was concerned with G's DA...Soooo, that was my window...
> 
> I said, how about I stay with him and any dogs that may be kenneled and I can take care of them (overnight)...she asked where I was going to be staying and I said I haven't figured that out yet, been focused on my dog...she then said it would be like a trade no additional pay on top of that right? Exactly, I replied, as well I said I would help out with the daycare on my days off...I would get to be with my dog and still try to keep normalcy in his life, his food (they have raw clients and feed them - some vet clinics and kennels won't do this), walk times (in the neighbourhood, field etc. that we walked for 6 yrs.) and me....added bonus I would get to be with doggies...she said she would consider and get back later today (she knows it's urgent)


If her only hang up is where you would stay I would reassure the owner you're not looking for deluxe accommodations for either of you, just a safe place to sleep and stay together until you're back on your feet. Personally I would sleep on a cot with a sleeping bag in the run itself or in front of the crates in the aisle if it meant staying with my dogs. Heck, I'd even sleep in my car if I absolutely had to. 

I don't mean to be insensitive to the facilities owner, but the services you're offering for staying on site, cleaning, caring for the animals, etc. sounds like exactly the type of help she needs right now during the crisis. A go to person that is willing to do anything to help in exchange for G's boarding 

If it doesn't work out, continue to call vet offices, local shelters, rescues, boarding facilities, etc and the contacts already provided. Hopefully something will come through, even if it's one week here and another week there. Even if it's not ideal, it's only temporary, keep reminding yourself that.


----------



## pyratemom

I've been following your thread for awhile now. It sounds like the daycare/boarding facility that might let you stay the night in exchange for watching the animals might be your answer. We will keep our paws crossed for you. I can send a little money if they set up the donation site. I don't have much but willing to share to help a fellow GSD lover in dire straights. Having lived in a car in Michigan with a 80 pound doberman in the winter, I know exactly where your head is.

_*** Please keep subject of donations off the board - ADMIN ***_


----------



## Mrs.K

The raw feeding would be the least of the problems and to be honest. It's not like we couldn't do that as long as we have instructions for it. 

If all else fails, the offer stands and I'm sure we are able to set something up to get him here.


----------



## Castlemaid

Due to the strict NO SOLICITATIONS Rule on this board, all offers of financial assistance and fund-raising web site contacts and discussions must be done IN PRIVATE. 

I have deleted a number of posts that were in violation of the board rules. 

Please pass all such information around privately, and not on the open public board. 

Thank you, 

ADMIN


----------



## GatorBytes

Mrs.K said:


> The raw feeding would be the least of the problems and to be honest. It's not like we couldn't do that as long as we have instructions for it.
> 
> If all else fails, the offer stands and I'm sure we are able to set something up to get him here.


O.k.


----------



## GatorBytes

I am heading down to speak with kennel owner to "remind" that I am still here waiting....


----------



## Sunflowers

Which kennel is it?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Gator Bytes Hope the kennel works out. I had posted earlier but it got deleted.


----------



## Mrs.K

Good luck, I too hope it's going to work out and maybe lead to more


----------



## GatorBytes

Castlemaid said:


> Due to the strict NO SOLICITATIONS Rule on this board, *all offers of financial assistance* and fund-raising web site contacts and discussions must be done IN PRIVATE.
> 
> I have deleted a number of posts that were in violation of the board rules.
> 
> Please pass all such information around privately, and not on the open public board.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ADMIN


With all due respect, I understand the board rules and NO solicitations rule, but deleting posts b/c someone offered or suggested they could help with (w/o solicitation) is a rule?

I also want to note, in case this is interpreted wrong as it is my thread and anybody coming on here, I DID NOT solicit, nor accept, nor start a web-site.

I came to look for a temp home for my dog as we are homeless

regards


----------



## Castlemaid

None of your posts have been removed, the rules reminder and edits were for others. Setting up fundraising sites and directing people to it is soliciting. 

All of this can be done through PMs.


----------



## GatorBytes

GatorBytes said:


> Dog Daycare Boarding Grooming Mississauga GTA | Kamp K-9
> 
> Boarding is expensive, but market rate
> 
> there is a link at the bottom about vaccines - does not mention req'd to board, just informational w/links.
> 
> They have reiki massage, maybe I should check in there.





Sunflowers said:


> Which kennel is it?


Sunflowers, noted above



Castlemaid said:


> None of your posts have been removed, the rules reminder and edits were for others. Setting up fundraising sites and directing people to it is soliciting.
> 
> All of this can be done through PMs.


That's fine, I just didn't want it interpreted as though I had started a thread for this reason.

This community has been a world of support and really helped, it, as I mentioned has been 100% positive...do not want this to go south as some threads do.

Cheers


----------



## Mrs.K

Castlemaid said:


> None of your posts have been removed, the rules reminder and edits were for others. Setting up fundraising sites and directing people to it is soliciting.
> 
> All of this can be done through PMs.


How is *OFFERING *help to pay for transport or food, any kind of soliciting? 



> Solicitation of donations of money for any reason is not permitted on this board *unless special circumstances exist and it has been approved by the board Administration.* The solicitation of puppies and dogs is also strictly prohibited on this board. Please do not use this board as your source of free advertisement on the net.


Wouldn't this be special circumstances? 

As for the definition of solicitation:


> *1. * To seek to obtain by persuasion, entreaty, or formal application: a candidate who solicited votes among the factory workers.
> *2. * To petition persistently; importune: solicited the neighbors for donations.
> *3. * To entice or incite to evil or illegal action.
> *4. * To approach or accost (a person) with an offer of sexual services.
> _v.__intr._*1. * To make solicitation or petition for something desired.
> *2. * To approach or accost someone with an offer of sexual services in return for payment.


----------



## gsdraven

Mrs.K said:


> How is *OFFERING *help to pay for transport or food, any kind of soliciting?
> 
> Wouldn't this be special circumstances?
> 
> As for the definition of solicitation:


Asking for people to PM a poster for details on a fundraising site or where to send donation is soliciting. When posts were just about offering help, it was left alone. When discussions on transfer of money, donation websites and the like started, action was taken per board rules.

It was decided long ago that solicitation of donations was not allowed on this board and there was no special permission given. It is nothing against a particular poster, but one exception becomes two and three and more. 



> Merriam-Webster Definition of soliciting:
> 1 _a_ *:* *to make petition to* *:* entreat
> 
> _b_ *:* *to approach with a request or plea <solicited Congress for funding>*
> 2*:* to urge (as one's cause) strongly
> 
> 3 _a_ *:* to entice or lure especially into evil
> 
> _b_ *:* to proposition (someone) especially as or in the character of a prostitute
> 
> *4 : to try to obtain by usually urgent requests or pleas <solicited donations> *


Soliciting - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

Now, it would best serve Gatorbytes to focus on options to help her situation instead of arguing a long standing board rule on this thread.


----------



## Mrs.K

Understood


----------



## BowWowMeow

Gator,

You need to get some help for yourself too. Your head is in a bad place and you need to get it out of that place before you can move forward with your life and get out of the crisis cycle. Getting that kind of help will help you help Gator as well. 

You do not need a rabies vacc to cross the border. I have crossed dozens of times with dogs and cats who did not have current vaccines. You need titer results and a note from your vet, that's it. I have never had a problem with this. However, I understand that you want to find a solution close by so that you can regularly see Gator, provide his normal diet, etc. Perhaps drawing up a formal (and time-limited) contract with the kennel owner will help?


----------



## pyratemom

Success! I was able to post about your situation on Facebook GSD forum. I hope someone there can help out as well by offering suggestions too.


----------



## Sunflowers

gsdraven said:


> Now, it would best serve Gatorbytes to focus on options to help her situation instead of arguing a long standing board rule on this thread.


Absolutely. 

I am hoping the kennel owner can do something so she can find time to work. 

Pulling for ya. 

I know you will get through this.


----------



## Mrs.K

BowWowMeow said:


> Gator,
> 
> You need to get some help for yourself too. Your head is in a bad place and you need to get it out of that place before you can move forward with your life and get out of the crisis cycle. Getting that kind of help will help you help Gator as well.
> 
> You do not need a rabies vacc to cross the border. I have crossed dozens of times with dogs and cats who did not have current vaccines. You need titer results and a note from your vet, that's it. I have never had a problem with this. However, I understand that you want to find a solution close by so that you can regularly see Gator, provide his normal diet, etc. Perhaps drawing up a formal (and time-limited) contract with the kennel owner will help?


Most of the time they won't ask for it but you don't want it to be that one time they do. They have pulled me out before and I sat there, waiting for an hour until they pulled up my records and you bet they checked the vaccine records too. New York does not accept a titer. I don't know how they are with Canadians but I know, they will not accept titers with our dogs.


----------



## GatorBytes

Sunflowers said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I am hoping the kennel owner can do something so she can find time to work.
> 
> Pulling for ya.
> 
> I know you will get through this.


Sunflowers, who pulled the pic of me and G from the show me thread to post on that site...I had forgot about that...LOL...made me smile 

Thanks again

Oh, and the kennel owner has not called, I went there, missed her by 5 mins. left a message about an hr. ago - no call back...heavy sigh.


----------



## Sunflowers

Any news on the kennel?


----------



## GatorBytes

BowWowMeow said:


> Gator,
> 
> >>>>>You need to get some help for yourself too. Your head is in a bad place and you need to get it out of that place before you can move forward with your life and get out of the crisis cycle. Getting that kind of help will help you help Gator as well.<<<<<<
> 
> You do not need a rabies vacc to cross the border. I have crossed dozens of times with dogs and cats who did not have current vaccines. You need titer results and a note from your vet, that's it. I have never had a problem with this. However, I understand that you want to find a solution close by so that you can regularly see Gator, provide his normal diet, etc. Perhaps drawing up a formal (and time-limited) contract with the kennel owner will help?


I know, and that is exactly what I was doing, until I got tossed out...as the saying goes, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger...?

My version, is what doesn't kill you, doesn't kill you...

Living in a constant/chronic state of anxiety is not helping me either...I know this.

I cannot get a titer in time AND it's approx. 200++ dollars


----------



## BowWowMeow

Mrs.K said:


> Most of the time they won't ask for it but you don't want it to be that one time they do. They have pulled me out before and I sat there, waiting for an hour until they pulled up my records and you bet they checked the vaccine records too. New York does not accept a titer. I don't know how they are with Canadians but I know, they will not accept titers with our dogs.


They do accept titers at the border. I have crossed with THREE animals who just had titers and a note from the vet. 

Not sure what you're talking about in terms of New York? New York does allow exemptions but you need a note from your vet. States Allowing Medical Exemptions for Rabies Vaccination | Truth4Dogs


----------



## GatorBytes

pyratemom said:


> Success! I was able to post about your situation on Facebook GSD forum. I hope someone there can help out as well by offering suggestions too.


pyratemom, thank you, meant to earlier


----------



## GatorBytes

BowWowMeow said:


> They do accept titers at the border. I have crossed with THREE animals who just had titers and a note from the vet.
> 
> Not sure what you're talking about in terms of New York? New York does allow exemptions but you need a note from your vet. States Allowing Medical Exemptions for Rabies Vaccination | Truth4Dogs


takes about 2 weeks to get a rabies titer back...has to go to Texas


----------



## GatorBytes

Kennel gig is NO...

The people and pets homeless contact read the thread, she contacted me via e-mail late in day (and after prompting) with couple of questions and said she would call me at 9 am tomorrow...I have to be at work at 830am, cannot take calls.

Kennel wants to do a temperament assessment on him so he can be daycared with the other dogs, I said he doesn't need to be - I would come and walk and feed him.

She is trying to deal with her openhouse first and said would consider next week or two - thinks I should insist to my friend that I cannot leave...sure.

crap.


----------



## GatorBytes

GatorBytes said:


> Kennel gig is NO...
> 
> The people and pets homeless contact read the thread, she contacted me via e-mail late in day (and after prompting) with couple of questions and said she would call me at 9 am tomorrow...I have to be at work at 830am, cannot take calls.
> 
> Kennel wants to do a temperament assessment on him so he can be daycared with the other dogs, I said he doesn't need to be - I would come and walk and feed him.
> 
> She is trying to deal with her openhouse first and said would consider next week or two - thinks I should insist to my friend that I cannot leave...sure.
> 
> crap.


I should add in all fairness, that she doesn't know me and needed more time to think about this - was just wishful thinking on my part


----------



## GatorBytes

Um, I am sitting at Mc.d's trying to find a solution, I get a call from the person I am staying with and she asks if I am going to be there soon, she goes on that My stuff (g's food) is in the freezer and doesn't know what is hers and is afraid to touch it...she then goes off on me that I am using her stuff (toilet paper only) and that when I go out and ask if she wants anything whether it means that I am going to pay for or if I mean she is to give me money - I offered to go to Costco and buy jumbo bag for her and offered her money - I have not touched anything else!!!


She told me she wants me to leave NOW, we are about to get a thunderstorm, I have no cab on my truck, no where to go - she said she doesn't care...

What do I do??? WHAT is wrong with people...OMG, I am freaking out....crap


----------



## mebully21

honestly i would send Gator to Mrs. K- and then send her what you can moneywise for his raw food. heck i am 5 1/2 hours away from Mrs K and if she offered to take my dog who doesnt really like other dogs to help me out i would be on that like white on rice.... no way would i pass up an opportunity for someone like her to help me and my dog.

can Gator get a rabies vaccine? if not can your vet give you a letter so you can get him across the border to Mrs K?


----------



## Sibze

I have to agree. Although not a great option at least it's an option. Maybe he'll only for for a week or a few weeks but st least you know he's safe...


----------



## Sunflowers

Is Gator neutered?
That kennel is saying 

_*all dogs in our boarding and daycare programs must be spayed or neutered
all dogs must have had their second set of shots and be over 12 weeks of age (if a puppy).
A veterinarian’s certificate stating that all shots (DHLPPC, Rabies and preferably Bordatella) have been administered to your dog at least 7 days prior to attending our boarding or daycare programs.
All dogs must go through full registration and temperament testing prior to staying at our facility for dog boarding and doggie daycare programs.*_


Are these requirements doable? 
Is she budging on any of these?

- See more at: Responsible Dog Ownership - Kamp K-9


----------



## GatorBytes

Off to a motel now


----------



## GSDLover2000

I am so sorry. I am in California. I thought you were in Ontario, CA


----------



## Karin

I'm really sorry you're going through this. I can't believe that your own mother won't help you to at least have a safe place to sleep at night. Where are you going to keep Gator tomorrow when you go to work?


----------



## LifeofRiley

Hi GatorBytes,

Did you get my PM? 

You and Gator are in my thoughts tonight! Take care!


----------



## KSdogowner

I don't get it. There is an offer to take in the dog temporarily (Mrs. K). Another offer to arrange and pay for transport. Then another offer to pay for the immunizations but none of the offers are accepted? I am confused. 

I imagine the dog would be a lot happier around a person that works with dogs, has extensive knowledge of dogs instead of sitting in a kennel waiting for the owner to get off work and constantly experience the stress that is going on in this situation. Have you seen Mrs K's videos? The dogs at her house are very happy dogs. 

Sometimes our answers don't look like what we want them to look but through them we can get to where we need to get. Yes, it will be difficult to be away from the furry companion but if we focus on it only being temporarily, then that is the focus. 

This situation is awful. Nobody should ever have to go through this sort of experience. I truly feel for you but I can't understand why you don't act on offers that are valid and good offers when your situation is this desperate. This doesn't make sense to me....but maybe it's just me. Perhaps I am missing something..


----------



## Wolfgeist

KSdogowner said:


> I don't get it. There is an offer to take in the dog temporarily (Mrs. K). Another offer to arrange and pay for transport. Then another offer to pay for the immunizations but none of the offers are accepted? I am confused.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Derekc29r

Loneforce said:


> If I was in your area I would gladly Watch your dog for a month. I hope you find someone to help you. I wish you luck .


X2 very sorry


----------



## GatorBytes

GSDLover2000 said:


> I am so sorry. I am in California. I thought you were in Ontario, CA


That's ok honey - It was the thoughtful PM that counts and your consideration is what society needs - I think you and your Dad will make great foster parents



Karin said:


> I'm really sorry you're going through this. I can't believe that your own mother won't help you to at least have a safe place to sleep at night. Where are you going to keep Gator tomorrow when you go to work?


Me either, not sure if going to work - G is exhausted and behaving well, but alone here, I don't think he can do - the last place (save the person antagonizing), may have been better option - but this room was 30$ cheaper)



LifeofRiley said:


> Hi GatorBytes,
> 
> Did you get my PM?
> 
> You and Gator are in my thoughts tonight! Take care!


 
I did get your PM, I have to figure out my next plan - work? - I have a get out of jail free pass if I want from the boss


KSdogowner said:


> I don't get it. There is an offer to take in the dog temporarily (Mrs. K). Another offer to arrange and pay for transport. Then another offer to pay for the immunizations but none of the offers are accepted? I am confused.
> 
> I imagine the dog would be a lot happier around a person that works with dogs, has extensive knowledge of dogs instead of sitting in a kennel waiting for the owner to get off work and constantly experience the stress that is going on in this situation. Have you seen Mrs K's videos? The dogs at her house are very happy dogs.
> 
> Sometimes our answers don't look like what we want them to look but through them we can get to where we need to get. Yes, it will be difficult to be away from the furry companion but if we focus on it only being temporarily, then that is the focus.
> 
> This situation is awful. Nobody should ever have to go through this sort of experience. I truly feel for you but I can't understand why you don't act on offers that are valid and good offers when your situation is this desperate. This doesn't make sense to me....but maybe it's just me. Perhaps I am missing something..


I am so tired, will address tomorrow



Derekc29r said:


> X2 very sorry


Thank you Derekc


----------



## mebully21

i agree with KSdogowner, numerous people are offering help- just swallow your pride and take the help that has been offered to you. once you are on your feet get G back and then when someone else needs help just pay it forward and help someone else out....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

GatorBytes Just letting you know your in mythoughts and prayers.


----------



## Loneforce

Ditto!! on what Daisy and luckys mom said.


----------



## barnyard

I'm sorry you're having to go through all this.


----------



## GatorBytes

Good Morning all

A rescue who put me in touch with a contact who calling another contact that may be able to help or perhaps another contact from there - not sure, waiting for calls...

I called my holistic vet and left message about a vaccine waiver and if any contacts - no call back yet (normal)

the homelessness with pets program - I would have to go into a shelter, the dog is caged for up to and only 2 weeks max. at a vet clinic - they want to do a full vaccine cocktail (I fear this will kill him or his immune system) an kibble fed - he cannot digest - THIS is a no way possibility - he won't eat otherwise

I cannot do this to him

I facebooked a cousin who is an absolute dog lover and asked him to call me (didn't want to detail anything as this could incite other cousins wife into rage and throw my stuff out) 

Still trying to get a hold of a person who had a friend looking for room-mate who would allow my dog, but seems they are on vacation - cell, have left messages, but no call back 

I have to be out of room at noon...G hasn't even stirred to go out to potty (weirdo - although he went at midnight) and is laying upside down against the pillows on "his" double bed

Lotto ticket is bought for tonight - never know


----------



## Msmaria

KSdogowner said:


> I don't get it. There is an offer to take in the dog temporarily (Mrs. K). Another offer to arrange and pay for transport. Then another offer to pay for the immunizations but none of the offers are accepted? I am confused.
> 
> I imagine the dog would be a lot happier around a person that works with dogs, has extensive knowledge of dogs instead of sitting in a kennel waiting for the owner to get off work and constantly experience the stress that is going on in this situation. Have you seen Mrs K's videos? The dogs at her house are very happy dogs.
> 
> Sometimes our answers don't look like what we want them to look but through them we can get to where we need to get. Yes, it will be difficult to be away from the furry companion but if we focus on it only being temporarily, then that is the focus.
> 
> This situation is awful. Nobody should ever have to go through this sort of experience. I truly feel for you but I can't understand why you don't act on offers that are valid and good offers when your situation is this desperate. This doesn't make sense to me....but maybe it's just me. Perhaps I am missing something..



I agree. Your having the worst luck and why are so many people this mean to you and just for using the toilet paper thats crazy. Maybe because Ive had several of my kids friends stay at my home for weeks until on their feet through college, and always take in stray animals this is just hard for me to understand. Your cousins, brother and even a mom not willing to take you in and help you out. I just cant understand what they are thinking. If a offer was made to a kennel around here for free help in exchange for boarding a dog , no way would that be turned down. yet the offer from Ms K is going unanswered. I would rather my dog be in care for a month without seeing me than keep him with me homeless and can lose him especially when his food needs to be refrigerated and such.


----------



## GatorBytes

Msmaria said:


> I agree. Your having the worst luck and why are so many people this mean to you and just for using the toilet paper thats crazy. Maybe because Ive had several of my kids friends stay at my home for weeks until on their feet through college, and always take in stray animals this is just hard for me to understand. Your cousins, brother and even a mom not willing to take you in and help you out. I just cant understand what they are thinking. If a offer was made to a kennel around here for free help in exchange for boarding a dog , no way would that be turned down. yet the offer from Ms K is going unanswered. I would rather my dog be in care for a month without seeing me than keep him with me homeless and can lose him especially when his food needs to be refrigerated and such.


It's not off the table, I waited until 6pm to hear back from the daycare place and it sounded promising when we spoke at 7am, I had my hopes up that I could still be with him.

I am loosing hope now though

I don't even know if I will ever be able to get him back.

I may have to surrender him - I have no time left (crying)


----------



## Capone22

GatorBytes said:


> It's not off the table, I waited until 6pm to hear back from the daycare place and it sounded promising when we spoke at 7am, I had my hopes up that I could still be with him.
> 
> I am loosing hope now though
> 
> I don't even know if I will ever be able to get him back.
> 
> I may have to surrender him - I have no time left (crying)


I'm sorry but this makes no sense. You are more willing to surrender him- where they will give vaccines, neuter him and feed him kibble- then to get him to Mrs. K where he may need ONE vaccine?!


----------



## Msmaria

GatorBytes said:


> It's not off the table, I waited until 6pm to hear back from the daycare place and it sounded promising when we spoke at 7am, I had my hopes up that I could still be with him.
> 
> I am loosing hope now though
> 
> I don't even know if I will ever be able to get him back.
> 
> I may have to surrender him - I have no time left (crying)



Why do you say that you may never get him back? where is he now? 

Dont lose hope there are alot of us pulling for you. Talk to Ms K. You will be able to get him back from her once you get back on your feet. try to arrange transportation just incase the kennel doesnt work out. No one on here wants to ever see a good owner separated from their dog, but this is just temporary. Just remember that. In a month of two you can get him back. It will give you the peace of mind to go to work and not stress all day because you know he will be taken care of. If I had to leave my dog Ms K is one of the ones i would leave him with. her dogs are well taken care of.


----------



## GatorBytes

Capone22 said:


> I'm sorry but this makes no sense. You are more willing to surrender him- where they will give vaccines, neuter him and feed him kibble- then to get him to Mrs. K where he may need ONE vaccine?!


 
I am not willing - far from willing. 

Everyone I know keeps enforcing that I need to get rid of my dog, "your problem is your dog" "your dog is preventing you from getting on your feet" "you can't get help as long as you have your dog"...my mother went so far as to say he ruins everybody's life he touches and including mine - but what does she know, she hasn't been in my life (well barely) for over 10 yrs.


----------



## gsdraven

I think we need to remember that GatorBytes is in a very difficult and emotional place. As much as we think we "know" people on this board especially when they post a lot and have been around for years, we don't really know them.

I would be very hesitant to send one of my dogs to anyone that I have not met. Mrs K's offer is very generous as have the offers of many others on this board but the decision is up to Gator and what she is comfortable with and we don't need to understand it.


----------



## Shade

Have none of the local (and not so local) rescues not panned out for temporary care? Vet offices, pet food stores, etc all might have contacts that could at least give temporary shelter to him for a few weeks

My heart really is breaking for you, there has to be someone somewhere that will at least take him if not both of you in for a little bit.


----------



## Msmaria

gsdraven said:


> I think we need to remember that GatorBytes is in a very difficult and emotional place. As much as we think we "know" people on this board especially when they post a lot and have been around for years, we don't really know them.
> 
> I would be very hesitant to send one of my dogs to anyone that I have not met. Mrs K's offer is very generous as have the offers of many others on this board but the decision is up to Gator and what she is comfortable with and we don't need to understand it.



That may be true, but just wanted to remind you that this posts title is need a temporary home for my dog. that is why people are helping out to get her dog a temporary home so that the dog isnt surrendered. Since the post was posted on this forum I understood it as as needing an offer from someone on this site to board him.


----------



## lzver

I have been in touch with GatorBytes via PM. I have posted a message on the forum for Barlee's Angels Rescue Network based out of Guelph, ON. I've asked if there are any temporary foster homes that could assist.

I would help, but we just adopted a new dog last week and our GSD is a little stressed out over that addition. Plus I read her dog isn't the best around other dogs.

I do really hope she can work something out. I'd be devastated if I was faced with the same situation.


----------



## gsdraven

Msmaria said:


> That may be true, but just wanted to remind you that this posts title is need a temporary home for my dog. that is why people are helping out to get her dog a temporary home so that the dog isnt surrendered. Since the post was posted on this forum I understood it as as needing an offer from someone on this site to board him.


I am well aware of what and where it was posted. Everyone has made the offers and it is up to GatorBytes - who is an adult - to decide if it is the right decision for her and Gator or not. 

While the distance doesn't seem so great, crossing the border is not the easiest task and with everything going on it may just be overwhelming. Or she has good reasons to be continuing to look closer to home. To be homeless and have to lose your dog as well is unimaginable to me, I know I'd want mine as close to me as possible.

I again ask the members to please not judge and pressure an already down and out person for things we can't possibly understand.


----------



## Mrs.K

That is why I'm not forcing it on her. 

The offer was made, and she needs to decide whether or not she's taking it.


----------



## GatorBytes

gsdraven said:


> I think we need to remember that GatorBytes is in a very difficult and emotional place. As much as we think we "know" people on this board especially when they post a lot and have been around for years, we don't really know them.
> 
> I would be very hesitant to send one of my dogs to anyone that I have not met. Mrs K's offer is very generous as have the offers of many others on this board but the decision is up to Gator and what she is comfortable with and we don't need to understand it.


Thank you...I am overwhelmed, and any choice has to be in the best of all parties, Him, the person who opens their home to him, their dogs and lastly me



Shade said:


> Have none of the local (and not so local) rescues not panned out for temporary care? Vet offices, pet food stores, etc all might have contacts that could at least give temporary shelter to him for a few weeks
> 
> My heart really is breaking for you, there has to be someone somewhere that will at least take him if not both of you in for a little bit.


Rescues want owner surrender re: liability issues

Still waiting (always waiting) for call backs



Msmaria said:


> That may be true, but just wanted to remind you that this posts title is need a temporary home for my dog. that is why people are helping out to get her dog a temporary home so that the dog isnt surrendered. Since the post was posted on this forum *I understood it as as needing an offer from someone on this site to board him*.


If not from someone on this site specifically, through their clubs, kennels, breeders, friends


----------



## Shade

GatorBytes said:


> Thank you...I am overwhelmed, and any choice has to be in the best of all parties, Him, the person who opens their home to him, their dogs and lastly me
> 
> 
> 
> Rescues want owner surrender re: liability issues
> 
> Still waiting (always waiting) for call backs
> 
> 
> 
> If not from someone on this site specifically, through their clubs, kennels, breeders, friends


Absolutely.

Understood, I was hoping they'd at least be able to point you towards something  Deep breaths and one step at a time, hopefully something will pop up


----------



## Sunflowers

I can imagine myself being homeless with family not really helping (or actually hurting) me and my dog being my only friend and solace.

I would do anything in my power to find something close to home where I could help care for him. 

As for crossing the border and giving him vaccines and having food issues, too... I would imagine I would look closer first. 

What she needs is help. And remember, we are on the net and do not know 100% of what is really going on. 
I am sure there is a lot more than what we are able to see here.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I hope you are able to find a solution closer to home. I certainly understand not wanting to vaccinate and not wanting him so far away. Wishing the best for you and Gator!


----------



## pyratemom

Just wanted to drop in and say I'm still sending you good wishes that you find a solution. I know how hard it is to be on the street with a dog in cold weather. Been there, done that, with no family help either. I do hope you are able to find a way to stay close to Gator - would it be possible for you to move to the US and find a job maybe? I don't know about how that works at all but it's a thought. There are so many of us here in the US that would offer help but I understand the problem with crossing the border. If I was anywhere near you I would come there and get you but I'm all the way in Florida. I'm having flashbacks to when I lived in my car with my doberman after leaving my ex. My heart is with you. May you find peace soon.


----------



## KSdogowner

GatorBytes, in no way shape or form was I trying to pass judgment on you. I was merely trying to understand. I really am terribly sorry you have to go through this and from the bottom of my heart hope that a solution to where your fur baby can stay with you will be found quickly. Hopefully, the contacts will call you back today. Hoping for a miracle for you. Hugs


----------



## GatorBytes

KSdogowner said:


> GatorBytes, in no way shape or form was I trying to pass judgment on you. I was merely trying to understand. I really am terribly sorry you have to go through this and from the bottom of my heart hope that a solution to where your fur baby can stay with you will be found quickly. Hopefully, the contacts will call you back today. Hoping for a miracle for you. Hugs


 
I know, and appreciate the thread not going south with opinions. 

Thank you, as well, Pyratemon and Bowwow

I am so very sad, I am really having a hard time coping, I haven't left the room today (except 1 walk), Keep thinking I will miss a call while driving or e-mail

It's been quiet.

One option through PM, but quite far...and as Sunflowers said I want to be close...I don't know how I am going to cope....We have never been apart in over 7.5 yrs...he's an appendage 

I have to go get something to eat, feeling queezy


----------



## wolfstraum

sometimes, even when we don't like the solution....if it is the only option - we take it....

the dog will survive if he has to eat something different, it won't kill him...being segregated to keep everyone safe won't kill him either...having him somewhere safe, while you get on your feet and get somewhere to live is the priority - it is temporary, so if it is not ideal...you will both live with it....

I hope you take one of these offers and get it done so that you can start working towards something positive like your own place instead of sitting and stewing and fretting....

<<<hugs>>>

Lee


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I agree with Lee.. I'm sorry your in this position but sometimes one has to do what one has to do.

You have an ex who you seem to be still relatively friendly with, Mrs K has made a very generous offer, does the EX have a car???? (Since you felt your car wouldn't make it?)

Why not ask someone if they could drive you/Gator to Mrs K? Give the guy some gas money..

You've had offers of help here, Gator will be fine, he'll deal with whatever, so you can get back on your feet. It's certainly better than surrendering him.


----------



## Saphire

Please call me....I pm'd my cell or send me your number so I can call you.

I can drive to you if needed. No way are you giving your boy up. If you have no options that do not destroy you, I will find a way to make it work in my home as a temporary option. I am about 2.5 hours from you. I had a dog aggressive dog for years so I know the stress that comes with that. I will not ask that you vaccinate him and I already feed raw diet to Gus.....I will throw in Carmen's supplements. 

I may end up divorced but that too is workable...(j/k).

Call me....

Cathy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo

Saphire said:


> Please call me....I pm'd my cell or send me your number so I can call you.
> 
> I can drive to you if needed. No way are you giving your boy up. If you have no options that do not destroy you, I will find a way to make it work in my home as a temporary option. I am about 2.5 hours from you. I had a dog aggressive dog for years so I know the stress that comes with that. I will not ask that you vaccinate him and I already feed raw diet to Gus.....I will throw in Carmen's supplements.
> 
> I may end up divorced but that too is workable...(j/k).
> 
> Call me....
> 
> Cathy
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is a wonderful offer. I hope it all works out. I was homeless years ago with a cat and a dog. We stayed in hotels during the day and they stayed in the car at night when I worked(it was not hot or cold, thank God). Then I found out I was pregnant. I didn't have the dog to long and someone offered to take her. I knew it was a good home and the dog would be happy. I think about her all the time. My mom did let the cat into her house and the cat lived 18 more years. I hope that you can find a solution. I've been where you are and I know how it feels. Good Luck to you. Just remember things get better, but you have to want them to get better. Getting depressed will get you nowhere. Chin up and move forward!!


----------



## Loneforce

Saphire said:


> Please call me....I pm'd my cell or send me your number so I can call you.
> 
> I can drive to you if needed. No way are you giving your boy up. If you have no options that do not destroy you, I will find a way to make it work in my home as a temporary option. I am about 2.5 hours from you. I had a dog aggressive dog for years so I know the stress that comes with that. I will not ask that you vaccinate him and I already feed raw diet to Gus.....I will throw in Carmen's supplements.
> 
> I may end up divorced but that too is workable...(j/k).
> 
> Call me....
> 
> Cathy
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 :thumbup: Excellent!!!! This might be a blessing here


----------



## lzver

Saphire said:


> Please call me....I pm'd my cell or send me your number so I can call you.
> 
> I can drive to you if needed. No way are you giving your boy up. If you have no options that do not destroy you, I will find a way to make it work in my home as a temporary option. I am about 2.5 hours from you. I had a dog aggressive dog for years so I know the stress that comes with that. I will not ask that you vaccinate him and I already feed raw diet to Gus.....I will throw in Carmen's supplements.
> 
> I may end up divorced but that too is workable...(j/k).
> 
> Call me....
> 
> Cathy
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not sure where Saphire lives, but I could assist with transport. I live in Guelph, Ontario. I won't be able to help until the weekend though. PM me.


----------



## GSDLover2000

Please don't even consider surrendering him. If you have absolutely no one that can help, I will try and convince my parents to drive me to Canada! Heck, anything to save a dog.


----------



## Wolfgeist

You have transport in Guelph, and a great raw feeding home used to aggressive dogs... only 2.5 hours away. Go take this offer ASAP!!!!


----------



## shadow mum

Please take Saphira's offer. Only 2.5 hrs and sounds like the kind of help you really need. Was trying to get a ride for Gator to Mrs K., but doesn't sound like you want that. Jump on this!!


----------



## GatorBytes

lzver said:


> Not sure where Saphire lives, but I could assist with transport. I live in Guelph, Ontario. I won't be able to help until the weekend though. PM me.


It's O.K. I can drive him, can I leave him? no, but I can get there...yeah I know I have to leave him...just saying



GSDLover2000 said:


> Please don't even consider surrendering him. If you have absolutely no one that can help, I will try and convince my parents to drive me to Canada! Heck, anything to save a dog.


O.K...you are the sweetest



Wild Wolf said:


> You have transport in Guelph, and a great raw feeding home used to aggressive dogs... only 2.5 hours away. Go take this offer ASAP!!!!


One little detail to be ironed out - we talked



shadow mum said:


> Please take Saphira's offer. Only 2.5 hrs and sounds like the kind of help you really need. Was trying to get a ride for Gator to Mrs K., but doesn't sound like you want that. Jump on this!!


I am jumping so high I hit my head on the ceiling...Not sure it's even that far, but don't have address YET!!!

and everyone else too, thank you for sharing and especially for caring:wub:


----------



## Sibze

Awesome news!


----------



## shadow mum

Fingers, toes and any other body part possible crossed that this works out for you!!


----------



## gsdraven

Great news. Hope it works out well for you and Gator!


----------



## BowWowMeow

I hope this works out! I would recommend drawing up a contract between the two of you so that everything is clear and everyone is on the same page. Good luck!


----------



## Saphire

Gator is coming to stay with us tomorrow. 

This is going to be very hard for Gatorbytes and I am sure tonight will be all about her and Gator. My door is open to visits anytime she wants. She is only 1hr 45 mins away so she is fairly close.

This is temporary and all about giving her some time to find her own place and getting settled without worrying about her pup.

No worries about me keeping her boy as we have our hands full with our own pup Gus. The whole idea here is to keep these two together in the end. 

I had hard times myself in younger years and without abit of help along the way, I would not be where I am today.

Thank-you everyone for all the suggestions and being here for tgis family.


----------



## Jax08

Thank you, Cathy. For being such a kind, generous, soul. I'm sure Gator will be in good hands so Gatorbytes can concentrate on moving forward.


----------



## VickyHilton

Oh, thank you! I have been worrying and reading this thread like the numerous others who are too far to help. I am so relieved to learn Gator will be well cared for and can return home as soon as possible. My best thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Loneforce

That is a very nice thing you are doing Cathy!


----------



## LifeofRiley

I am so happy to hear this news!!! 

Gatorbytes, I know this is incredibly difficult for you. But, take solace in knowing that this temporary separation is, just that, temporary. You will get back on your feet and, before you know it, you and Gator will be back together again! 

Saphire, thank you for being so generous with your heart and home!


----------



## KSdogowner

GatorBytes, I am so glad a solution has been found albeit a very difficult one. May you bounce back quickly to a well paying job and a place of your own so you can then re-unite with your fur baby. What a celebration that will be!!! Please take good care of yourself. Hugs


----------



## elisabeth_00117

That is a mighty generous thing you are doing. THANK YOU.


----------



## Sibze

Woooooo. Now you can get yourself back in your feet and get the little(ish) guy back!


----------



## carmspack

Saphire , got a freezer , I'll contribute supplements and a case of raw meat for his care .


----------



## llombardo

All of you guys are awesome. I love watching such good things happening!!


----------



## San

GatorBytes, so happy for you, best of luck! Hope you will get back on your feet and be re-united with G soon!


----------



## Nigel

Wow, been gone running around from before sun up till after sun down lately, but still checking in to see how it was going when I could. What great offers and now one that will work out the best for you, that's awesome. I've had this stuck in my head every day lately just hoping something would give and you would get the break to help you get things turned around. I'm happy for you and if I can help in someway until you and gator are in your own home let me know.


----------



## Mrs.K

This is why, despite all the differences, I do love this place. 

AWESOME!


----------



## GatorBytes

Thank you everyone, I couldn't have made it through without you ALL, and even those who followed but not posted until good news, what a nice surprise.

Cheers! 

I gotta go to bed, big day tomorrow


----------



## lzver

So glad that you found a solution GatorBytes ... I can only imagine how hard tomorrow will be, but you know your boy will be safe and when you get settled he can come back home with you.

The power of the Internet amazes me sometimes ... reminds me that there still is some good in the world. 

Please let us know how you are doing and when you get reunited with your boy!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Worked late last night and had family stop by so I wasn't on last night. Am so happy to see you have a solution Gatorbytes. My thoughts are w/ you today as well as my prayers. Sapphire you are a hero in my book. If there is anything that I can help w/ Im here.


----------



## ksotto333

I haven't posted but have been watching, what a blessing this is. So glad you'll now be able to take a deep cleansing breath, and take care of life and know Gator is in a safe stable home until you are ready for him again. It is certainly affirming to see all the help and concern offered here for someone that is virtually a stranger.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I'm glad Gator will be in a safe loving home until you get on your feet..God bless you for taking him in,


----------



## Shade

I'm so glad it's working out! I know having Gator safe will give you peace and the strength to really push and start again so he can come home  

The generosity of this board never ceases to amaze me, for all our differences when it counts we can pull together and make miracles happen :wub:


----------



## jang

What an amazing set of circumstances...Gatorbytes, many of us have been where you are..You WILL be ok...Saphire, bless you for helping ...You are also in my hero book..Good luck to all...jan


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Sapphire, WHAT a blessing you are! Thank you!
Gator-Girlfriend! Been watching & hoping! 
You have helped SO many people on this blog with your "Natural" knowledge.....Now, it's your turn to get a different kind of help! I am SOOOOOOOO ecstatic for you! I will be praying for Gator, You and Sapphire and her family! Sending hugs to all of you!:hug:
This is TOOOOO awesome! 
Mom's:happyboogie:


----------



## Karin

Wow!!! I was away from this thread for a few hours and so much has happened! Sapphire, what a wonderful thing you're doing. I really admire you for helping GatorBytes get back on her feet again AND keep her beloved dog. And GatorBytes, I know this will be so hard for you but this is the break you need to be able to make a fresh start. And 1 hour and 45 minutes isn't that far away. 

It's pretty amazing and wonderful that a total stranger stepped up to help you when family didn't. There are some really really special and caring people on this forum. I hope everything goes well and that things are easier for you from here on. :hugs:


----------



## Wolfgeist

So happy for you! You'll have him back soon, just focus on yourself now!


----------



## Jaders

Just found this now and have been sitting on the edge of my seat hoping and praying that there was good news on the next page(s)! 

So glad that Gator found Sapphire and Sapphire offered her house AND Camspack offered a freezer, raw && supplements. *Wow guys*. *Really wow!* It's awesome knowing people really care in this world. 

Now Gator doesn't have to deal with crossing the boarder because that just sounds like a head ache in itself!

I agree with the contract. Get it in writing - things can go south and I know I don't want that for Gator. 

Gator - continue to keep your head up! Things will continue to get better!!! :wub:


----------



## GatorBytes

Well, in a few mins. we check out and will be on the road...I am relieved and so thankful for Saphire...

still a frazzled mess, however, this is the easier part of the leg of this tour :teary:
leaving is going to be a whole other animal

Thank you everyone again


----------



## KSdogowner

GatorBytes said:


> Well, in a few mins. we check out and will be on the road...I am relieved and so thankful for Saphire...
> 
> still a frazzled mess, however, this is the easier part of the leg of this tour :teary:
> leaving is going to be a whole other animal
> 
> Thank you everyone again


:hugs:


----------



## Jax08

Try to remain calm when you leave for Gator's sake. A happy "see you later". Remember that you WILL see him again, anytime you want and he's in a safe place.


----------



## GSDLover2000

Good Luck! I hope you can get back on your feet soon, so you can get Gator ASAP. I am so SO SO happy that this worked out for you!


----------



## pyratemom

I just got back online from this morning and came to check in. So happy for you that Sapphire is able to help out and isn't so far away that you can't visit. I worried so much about you and Gator. I'm actually crying as I type this because of the true outpouring of support and kindness and caring on this board. You are all wonderful.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I hope things go well for Gator in his temp home and that you are in your own place and back on your feet very soon!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Been following from the beginning, such a heartbreaking situation to be in. Saphire you are an angel, and some day you will be rewarded for the offer you have made to GatorBytes and her baby. Hope that everything goes smoothly for you during his care. Should some kind of paper be signed in case of an emergency for the vet to have work done or is that just in the situation with humans. And Carmen I don't know if she was able to accept your offer, but you also will be rewarded. God Bless you both.


----------



## GatorBytes

I am at the local McD's 2 mins. from Saphire's...G is checked in there, me, well I started loosing the feeling in my legs...

Had to come here to get some directions, so thought I would update.

Saphire was AWESOME with G, within mins. she rolled him over for bellies...Very nice family 
Gus was crated in the house, Gator enters the yard, bark fest going on (both)...They filled the kiddie pool, G started tearing around the yard...bark, bark, bark...in the pool, toy....sniff, pool, ball, lay down, pant, sniff, pool, ball, run around...he was hilarious!!!

I think he will be o.k., me, umm, not so much, right now I am o.k., I have to figure out where I am going...I think then it will hit me hard, near bedtime, or walk time....morning is going to be the worst, at least I have to work to keep me distracted....but then I usually race home to him and there is no home right now, and now no him to race home to...UGH, going to make myself cry...

Thanks for listening


----------



## JakodaCD OA

it sounds like G will be just fine. Something like this, having to do this, is always going to be harder on US than the dog..Concentrate on your job, getting your life together, finding a place to stay, I know you'll miss G, but work towards the goal of getting him back which I hope will be soon.


----------



## GSDLover2000

I am SO happy things worked out! I hope you can get Gator back soon. God bless Sapphire for the amazing thing she has done! God will be watching over Gator and you. I hope you get back on your feet soon, and can get Gator back.  Good Luck, and God bless:wild:


----------



## Sunflowers

Eyes on the prize, hon.

If you focus all your efforts on working and finding a place to live, you won't have time to be sad. Well, not that much time, anyway.

So glad you can do this without worrying.
Hope S. updates on him often.

Be safe.


----------



## Jax08

Sunflowers said:


> Eyes on the prize, hon.


I'm going to have this made into a sign for you


----------



## BowWowMeow

So glad to here that Gator was already having fun! Where will you be staying now?


----------



## Saphire

After Gatorbytes left I put Gator in Gus' wire crate just to let him and Gus quiet down and relax abit. Gus in Vari Kennel in spare room and Gator in rec room. Some barking but a soft shhhh to Gator quickly calmed him which then calmed Gus.

Left for lacrosse game with my son.
My daughter came home 20 mins later to find Gator resting on Gus' bed in upstairs livingroom looking out the window. Lots of kisses for Sarah and the two are curled up on her bed now.

Everything will be just fine. Dry those tears and look forward to a brighter future with the 2 of you back together.


----------



## huntergreen

ok gator, get some sleep and then roll those sleeves turn your life around. "keep putting one foot in front of the other..." you will get to where you need to be so gator can come home.


----------



## Nigel

Sounds like Gator has made himself right at home, good to hear. Now that he is safe with Saphire, you can concentrate on working toward getting a home for you both. Your german shepherd forum family is behind you and supporting you all the way


----------



## Magwart

What an amazing thing Sapphire has done here. It's beautiful. It's such a relief to know that Gator is safe and happy.

Now let's get _you _safe and happy. 

You've got something important to work for now: Gator's homecoming. Maybe you can fill that empty time with extra shifts or a second PT job to start socking away money to get back on your feet. Would it be possible to perhaps even pick up a few dog walking clients for extra cash? It will do your psyche some good by easing the loneliness while also being extra money. 

Another thing I thought of this afternoon for housing while I was thinking about you: right now everyone is going on vacation. People need house and pet sitters! I used to pay mine $25/day, many charge more than that. Some just stop by and feed, walk and play with dogs -- others stay at the house at night. You might be able to pick up some of both kinds. Best of all, if it all works out, you'll get a week or two or more of free housing while you care for someone else's dogs! 

I know time goes by fast when I'm working hard. Staying busy will give you something productive to focus on. Most importantly, it will give you a sense of accomplishment and help you rebuild your sense of self-empowerment. I think after this awful series of events, that will help you get strong again and heal. 

Knowing Gator's safe is going to make all of the rest of it so much easier. Congratulations on this milestone! It is the first of many on the road to pulling your life back together -- I know you'll succeed, since every additional milestone brings you closer to Gator coming home!


----------



## huntergreen

what a great idea, stay at some ones house and get paid for it.


----------



## GSD2

I rarely post, but I have been following this thread from the begining, praying for you and gator.

Thank you, Saphire, for opening your home to Gator. I was tearing up reading this thread today! 

I can only imagine just how hard this really has been for you Gatorbytes. I hope things only get better from here! (and I know they will!!) Try to keep your chin up. Yes, keep your eye on the prize!

The folks on this board are amazing!


----------



## Quinnsmom

Gator knows he has landed in a good place and now you are off to a fresh start and a better life. Bless Saphire for all she has done and may you be reunited with your boy soon.


----------



## VickyHilton

Keep the end in sight, Gatorbytes...you will get there soon. We are right behind you.


----------



## Karin

GatorBytes, I know that you're really sad and lonely right now and that it is so very hard being away from Gator, but you're making this sacrifice for the greater good of a more stable and secure home for both of you. You'll come out of this stronger and and more independent. And don't forget that you've got the support and best wishes of so many people here on the forum.

So, hang in there and keep busy. Gator is being taken care of and soon you'll be able to take care of him and yourself again.

Any chance of your mom letting you stay with her temporarily, now that it is just you?

Lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Just remember, this is only temporary. Before you know it, you'll be reunited again! Keep your chin up and know that you're doing the right thing--even if it is a really difficult thing.

P.S. Come back here to this thread anytime you're feeling lonely or you need a pep talk. We're here for you and will help you get through this!


----------



## Apple

I commend you! A lot of people in your position would have given their dog up, te fact that you searched high and low for somewhere for him is a credit to you! You're sad and lonely right now, but you've done the greatest thing imaginable. I wish I could help more, but being in Australia means I can't do much except pass on good wishes to you. Keep your head up, keep a positive attitude, and things will get better! <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Gatorbytes Hang in there. You definitely put your furru kid first. Every dog should be blessed w/an owner like you. Right now the it doesn't look or feel good but you are on your way to new home. My thoughts and prayers continue for you.


----------



## pyratemom

Sapphire, you are the good in goodness. I am so happy you are able to help out Gator and her mom. I know it's hard for them to be separated but it's only temporary. There is a special place in heaven for people like you.


----------



## pyratemom

Gatorbytes, hang in there. You can be sure G is taken care of now and take a chance to get back on your feet. I know it's hard to wake up without him at your side, but that will change back soon. I just know things are going to get better for you and you will have a chance to catch up and make a wonderful place for you and G to live. Good luck and keep posting to let us know how you are doing.


----------



## lzver

Hang in there Gatorbytes. Know that Gator is somewhere safe, I hope takes a load of stress off your shoulders. I know you'll miss him like crazy and it will be hard at certain times of the day, but now you can focus on yourself and find a home where both you and Gator can live peacefully and not have to worry. You have a lot of people here pulling for you and Gator.

Please do let us know how you are doing. Keep that end goal in mind when you and Gator can be reunited for good  Sending lots of hugs.


----------



## Saphire

Gator had a good night and is ok.


----------



## Blanketback

Saphire said:


> Gator had a good night and is ok.


Lol, understatement of the year when accompanied by that photo

I'm so happy for Gator, what a wonderful place for him to be! You couldn't ask for a better temporary home, that's for sure. Especially, a raw fed home too, it's just perfect. Thanks so much for being such a great person Saphire, and opening you heart and home. Gatorbytes, I know how sad you are right now, missing your boy - but things are getting better every day. And knowing that Gator is getting all that loving, not just in a safe place, can put your mind at ease somewhat.


----------



## Sunflowers

Saphire said:


> Gator had a good night and is ok.



Overjoyed to see this photo. 

Saphire, you truly have good things coming your way. :hug:


----------



## BowWowMeow

What a wonderful picture of Gator and your dog-loving family. :wub:


----------



## andreaB

I couldn't follow this yesterday, now I'm back to this great news. Sephir you the best!!!! I was really sad about gator and upset for i did not know how to help but got pm from sunflower that made me happy. Hope you finally can get brake from this nightmare.


----------



## Msmaria

Missed a few days been dealing with my 6 month old puppy HD issues. 
I am happy to see that Gator is ok and you didnt have to surrender him. Sad that you are away from him , but I know you will be with him soon and he looks loved from the pics. Cant wait for him to be back with you and for you to be on a good road again. 


The world needs more people like Sapphire and Mrs K.


----------



## Saphire

Gator loves the pool.


----------



## GSDLover2000

Aww! Your such a great person Sapphire!!!


----------



## Loneforce

Where did you get that giant kiddie pool at? I have been searching for one that size. Gator looks like he's comfy in it.


----------



## Saphire

We started with a small Buzz Lightyear pool but Gus quickly outgrew that. Bought the new one at Canadian Tire.


----------



## JackandMattie

Such wonderful news! Love the photos!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

love the pic he looks very content) your a really good person for taking him in


----------



## KSdogowner

GatorBytes, how are you doing today? Thinking about you. Hugs


----------



## Loneforce

Yes Gatorbytes Please keep us updated. We are all praying for you.


----------



## GatorBytes

Hi...I am good, well fair I guess...was a little lost when I got off work...I have lived almost 8 yrs of my life around a fairly consistent schedule around G's needs. I used to say I need a day off, now I have a day off - turns out I don't need it off

I was happy and sad seeing the pics. Truly happy where he is, but wish I had his lovins right now.

Actually going to stay with Mother and Brother for 2 days so can focus on working, better then strangers at this time I think, but that is max. permitted...was TOLD to use this time to find other.

I would love to quote and thank everyone for all the support, hugs and kind words, suggestions, as well the other we are not allowed to mention  - you all know who you are and I will, just at this time, I am exhausted...my stuff still piled up in my truck...found it very depressing when I left work today...

one step at a time though

However, I log on to the thread and get hugs and positive encouragement and today the thread got a FIVE STAR rating!!! How great is that!

It is b/c of all of you and is a testament that humans are inherently good - especially the humans of GSD's and especially the GSD humans of this forum so GREAT BIG :hugs:'s to all of you!!!


----------



## VickyHilton

So glad to hear you are doing as well as can be expected. I have been checking in all day to see how you are...and think you are just awesome for gutting it out and still offering wisdom and advice to ailing pups. This too, will end. We all respect and admire you.


----------



## andreaB

GatorBytes said:


> Hi...I am good, well fair I guess...was a little lost when I got off work...I have lived almost 8 yrs of my life around a fairly consistent schedule around G's needs. I used to say I need a day off, now I have a day off - turns out I don't need it off
> 
> I was happy and sad seeing the pics. Truly happy where he is, but wish I had his lovins right now.
> 
> 
> So sorry can not imagine a day without my boy. But please try to rest and sleep, Gator is in good hands and he will be back with you soon.


----------



## Judykaye

All I can add is that I am so happy that Gator is good and that you Gatorbytes are able to rest a little and you know that your boy is in good hands...now, you can work and start searching for a new home for you both, without the stress and worry that you had before. I can even read in your post tonight that you are less stressed. I think you're headed in the right direction and with a little time, less worry you will have a new and happy life ahead of you.....BRAVO to you and everyone on this forum that has helped. I think Gatorbytes is right when she wrote that this was a testament that humans are inherently good....


----------



## Sunflowers

You can do this. 
Rest, and take some time to be good to yourself.


----------



## Blanketback

You've already passed the roughest part: you have a good job, and Gator is in a loving environment. All you need now is a nice place to live and you're all set  Hope you get the apartment of your dreams!!


----------



## llombardo

I can understand how you can be sad, but there is so much more to be happy about. He is being taken care of and well, you can't ask for more then that. You guys have to take a video the day you go to get him


----------



## LifeofRiley

Hi Gatorbytes,

I have so much respect for you, it is beyond words... I know that you will get through this temporary setback! I can't wait for the day that you and Gator are re-united in your new home : ) In your down times, focus on that future!

Please continue to keep us posted on how you are doing!


----------



## Dolphy

Omggg your story made me cry. I can't imagine being without my best friend. I can understand what you are going thru. I hope and pray everything is going well for you and your best friend. If you still need help with your dog please contact me.


----------



## Nigel

Good morning Gatorbytes! Every new day you are one step closer to your goal!


----------



## pyratemom

Good morning Gatorbytes! I was glad to hear you are making it okay. I know it's tough with Gator being with Sapphire temporarily but the pictures she posted let us all know he is being taken care of and getting lots of love while he waits for you. I just know that is one reunion that will be joyous. Take this time to get on your feet, rest, and organize a new home spot. I know you will make it now. Keep coming back here for support because you have a lot of it!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Good to hear from you .Again my thoughts and prayers for a new home and a reunion are w/ you. It is a good thing gator is safe and sound because you put his needs and comfort first. Take care
Maggi


----------



## Saphire

Watching T.V.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

tooo funny, he is sure making himself at home) bet he thinks he is on vacation


----------



## GatorBytes

Oh yeah, that made me LOL, looks like they're watching the game together.

Thanks.

Love your sons arm draped over him...uh, I want him back...just sayin


----------



## Saphire

Gus is not allowed on the furniture so I am surprised the kids sent me this pic lol. The fact he is a senior and away from his owner has them really being soft with him.


----------



## Saphire

He will always be your boy...and you WILL be back together soon!


----------



## pyratemom

Saphire said:


> He will always be your boy...and you WILL be back together soon!


I love that you are posting pics of Gator for her to see he is doing okay. Looks like he is pretty comfortable on that couch - you may have to give her a list of his favorite TV shows when he goes home.


----------



## rockhead

Just caught up with this thread... is somebody slicing onions?

Looks like a happy boy and a great outcome.


----------



## Saphire

Nap time


----------



## GatorBytes

Thank you Saphire (tear)


I have a bunch of possible apts. to call ranging from shared, to basement, to complete self contained...I am leery of basements as I lived in one once 20 yrs. ago - it was nice, but it was a nightmare....and depending on unit, furniture may not fit...speaking of furniture, I found out something very disturbing...but cannot talk about at this time (re: cousins wife), but when I get my stuff I will unload!

Supposed to be off today (spent from 730am to about 230pm, searching apt. listings online and copying to an e-mail folder to myself) and tomorrow...went out to do a couple things and figured I make some calls to schedule viewings tomorrow (or later today - just hate dealing with rush hr.)...I got called into work...so yeah - money (makes up what I lost last wed.)!, But boo, time squeeze.

Thank you again everyone for all the support...I am still at my mothers/brothers...she is being supportive and helping me search and even offered to help pay for movers if it could expedite getting my stuff out of cousins so I can breath...my brother, he couldn't give a *bleep* and wants me out or at least proof/promise that I am looking for alt. solution...Oh yeah I am!!!!

I want my life back, my self esteem, self respect, my privacy...and of course, My baby Gator...I love you G-man:wub:!!!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Your on the road back Gatorbytes and you looked out for your Gator boy. I know that for the majority of U.S folks homelessness is two paychecks or one serious health crisis away. It can happen to anyone particularly in higher priced housing markets like where you are. Sending continued thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pyratemom

Gatorbytes - Glad to hear you are hanging in there and have some prospects to look at. Its also good that you are able to get along with your mom at least to the point where she is able to help you. As for siblings - some aren't really worth the space they take up (referring to mine of course). I'm so glad Gator is safe and comfortable while you get settled to a place. I swear if I ever get up to Canada I'm going to come and give you and Sapphire a big hug because after staying with this thread all the way along I can say you both really deserve a big hug. Gator will be back with you soon we all hope. In the meanwhile it sure is nice to see his pictures being relaxed while he waits for you. Sending many tail wags and kisses from Raina.


----------



## gsdlover91

Oh, bless your heart saphire. So happy gator is in good hands for time being. Gatorbytes, hoping everything works out for you two soon! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karin

Thanks so much for posting those photos, Saphire. I'm sure it really helps GatorBytes to know that Gator is so well taken care of and safe. And GatorBytes, I'm really glad to hear that your mom is being supportive to you while you search for a place to live.

You're on your way to independence again! The very best of luck to you. I hope you find a really good, safe, and secure place to live for you and Gator. Keep us posted and feel free to run your lodging prospects by us so that we in the peanut gallery can offer our sage advice (I'm semi-serious about this) !


----------



## Nigel

You said "what doesn't kill you, doesn't kill you" but I've noticed you sound stronger, looking past the poop your cousins wife has brought upon you and some grief from your brother to keep focused on the big picture is strength. Good luck on the apt hunting!


----------



## mebully21

definitely get your own place, dont share with anyone at all, after all you have been thru you dont want to go thru this again.. keep your head up you are doing great and this will all work out for you and G!


----------



## Sunflowers

Karin said:


> You're on your way to independence again! The very best of luck to you. I hope you find a really good, safe, and secure place to live for you and Gator. Keep us posted and feel free to run your lodging prospects by us so that we in the peanut gallery can offer our sage advice (I'm semi-serious about this) !


And definitely feel free to PM when you find a place


----------



## Loneforce

How is Gatorbytes today? I hope all is well.


----------



## GSDLover2000

Gatorbytes, where are you in Ontario?? Like what state.


----------



## Msmaria

Saphire said:


> Gus is not allowed on the furniture so I am surprised the kids sent me this pic lol. The fact he is a senior and away from his owner has them really being soft with him.


They were good kids and put a blanket down so no shepherd hair on the couch..LOL.. So glad to see hes doing well. And will be happier when Gatorbytes gets her place where she can have peace of mind.

Theres a saying . today for you. tomorrow for me. Your family never knows if the day will come when they wont have a place to live. Nothings guaranteed in this life but death and taxes lol


----------



## Saphire

*playtime*


----------



## JackandMattie

Saphire! You are an angel 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heidigsd

Gator looks like he is having so much fun :wub: I check on him every day. 

Saphire, how is Gus feeling about the house guest?

Michaela


----------



## Saphire

Gus and Gator have had no contact and the plan is to continue that. Gator isnt dog friendly and Gus is in training to work so doggie playtime is not part of his day. Gus is very accustomed to being crated without issue. Gus is still such a goofy puppy and does not seem to get upset about anything.
They do hear each other and will bark back and forth but its minimal. 
We do dog rotation throughout the day so they both get outside playtime throughout in cycles.


----------



## KSdogowner

Oh my goodness, that video is priceless. So glad Gator is in such a great place. I hope you are doing ok GatorBytes. Thinking of you. Hang in there. This situation will pass and you will be in a place of your own together with Gator. Huge hugs


----------



## GatorBytes

OMG!!!! I didn't know it was a video!!!! Thought it was a blurry picture....Hilarious...looks like I'm going to owe your son a new lacrosse stick


----------



## readaboutdogs

Wow! It's been a few days since I last looked at the tread, and what a wonderful chain of events! Saphire this is a such a companionate and selfless act of kindness! Gator looks happy and loved! Gatorbites I hope you continue to step forward and leave all the bad past behind you, got the whole world and fresh start before you! Keep your head up and smile big! Best of luck and wishes to all of you! Gsd owners rule!


----------



## carmspack

not bad for a senior dog !!!! looking good !


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Wow.... this thread really shows there are still truly good people on this planet. No matter how many times I want to hit my head against the wall from some posts on this forum...... These things are exactly why I love this place. In the end... agree or not... people on here are still kind and great people that'll do anything they can to help each other out. You guys are all awesome...

*Saphire* you and your family are angels for this dog and his owner! I'm sure you've made it possible for both to have a promising future together. Thank you for being so kind! It's really an amazing thing you've done for them...

*Gatorbytes*.... I really wish you the best! I can't imagine how difficult this is, and I won't even try to assume. However, you seem like a strong person and I have faith that you'll get back on your feet and Gator will be right there next to you soon! Take care of yourself and just focus on the prize..... there's always a light at the end of the tunnel! Keep your head and spirit up! 

This story has brought tears to my eyes everytime I check back for an update.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

I just noticed this thread for the first time and am in awe of the kindness of the people here who have offered to help and have helped...I'm not the type to tear up that much but this thread has done it. 

What a wonderful person and beautiful family Saphire!! 

Gatorbytes, what a lovely and strong person you are!!

I wish for you that you will be rewarded with comfort, security, peace and your Gator very soon for you deserve no less.

eace::hugs:


----------



## carmspack

YES to this "What a wonderful person and beautiful family Saphire!! " always a pleasure to get together 

one day hope to meet GatorBytes -- looking forward to lunch and a yack


----------



## Lilie

Saphire - You can see your goodness shine through your kids. What a fantastic job you are doing with them!!!!


----------



## Capone22

I think gator thinks he's on a really fun vacation! Bless you sapphire! Gator bytes I hope your on your feet soon. Praying for u. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire

Thank you everyone.....

My household has a love for animals of every kind. My kids have been raised with multiple dogs and I tried to teach them that these dogs were gifts not just dogs.

Gator has a very sweet soul and has been very easy to look after.


----------



## Jaders

Oh my goodness - I just got chills and almost tears seeing the video that Saphire has posted! :wub::wub::wub::wub:

Gator really seems to be comfortable with Saphire and her family!! :wub::wub: ( can't do that smiley enough! )

Praying for you Gatorbytes && and thanking God for your kindness Saphire! :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## pyratemom

I really wish people would quit peeling onions! I love the video of Gator playing with Sapphire's son. Sapphire I can tell what a good person you are just by watching your son with Gator. You raised em up right for sure. You deserve a gold medal for the relief you are able to give Gatorbytes to help her out. Gatorbytes I hope you are enjoying the video as well. I just know this will all come to a happy ending for all and it makes me feel really good to be a part of this board where people can help each other. Every time I open this thread I get teared up.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Saphire said:


> Nap time


He's on his spa relaxation vacation!! So wonderful!


----------



## vjt555

Awesome. What a great thing to do and what a neat dog.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Just saw the video. Wow Gator looks great. I think he thinks he's at summer camp and he has great camp counselors. BTW he does have great people both there and waiting on him.


----------



## Saphire

Hi Everyone

I thought I would post an update about Gator and how he is doing. It seems the honeymoon week is over lol. 

Gator has become very attached to me and I suspect that is a transfer from Gatorbytes for security. The problem is, he is not happy when my husband comes home from work at 2:30-3am and won't let him in the bedroom. A lot of barking etc which I think is him protecting me. This gets Gus barking and the 2 of them going at 3am doesn't work well for sleeping. He will calm down when I get up and talk to him but by then everyone is awake. 

He worries and stresses when I leave for work and barks fo a long time. I think he worries I too am leaving and not coming back. Such a sweet boy, I feel badly he is stressed. His barking starts again when I leave at 5:30am again Gus joins in and the house is awake. I am sure this is purely stress and him feeling insecure, he needs to be back with Gator to calm down I think. I tried crating him today to see if that might help solve the nighttime issue when my husband comes home but he destroyed the wire crate (Gus had a head start at crate first lol). He is not used to crating and I think panicked when I put him in there so its not a good option for him. He is very well behaved in the house...no counter surfing...no getting in garbage...not destructive at all with anything (except stuffed monkey haha).

My husband is worried about me at work with not enough sleep and working long hours in a rough environment where I need to be alert at all times. He is tired and cannot make errors as he works in a Casino and errors cost money, lost money = no job.

We have decided that we will keep Gator for one more week if needed but that is the most we can do at this point. I really wish things were a bit smoother right now and we could keep him indefinitely without the urgency and pushing Gatorbytes to find something quickly.

In order to help Gatorbytes I am calling all to help me and her with some internet searching for apartments in her price range that will accept dogs. I did send her a listing today that is available immediately and will take dogs but that's all I know about it. She is having a hard time finding something that works.

If you have some spare time to help look and find something that works, here is what she needs....

Areas of search

*** PM Saphire for areas *** 

She is looking to keep rent at $800 inclusive if close to ** PM Saphire for area ** which is where she works and $600 inclusive if there is a commute involved.

So much support here, lets see if we can get her to the finish line quickly.

Cathy


----------



## BowWowMeow

Definitely sounds stressful, Cathy. Is he on any herbs or supplements for anxiety? I know someone who has had good luck with l-Theanine (200 mg daily for large dogs) and a b-complex vitamin for their anxious dog. Other people use Melatonin and I've found that some of the formulas for travelling (specifically Happy Traveler) work. Maybe Gatorbytes has something she gives him?


----------



## blehmannwa

Isn't that always the way it goes! I think that a week more is perfectly reasonable and the faster that Gator & Gatorbytes can be reunited the better for the both of them. I'm glad that you posted this update and reminded me about Gator.


----------



## carmspack

Gatorbytes I sent Cathy a listing for a decent , clean and safe apartment --- you do need to get hustling . There are a lot of students , lot of first year kids leaving mum and dad's looking for housing stock. It goes fast . I know from experience when my son went to Brock -- many times we would show up only to have it rented. This is probably the most active time in the year for rentals .
Go and get yourself one of the colleges / university's local newspapers where these landlords advertise .
Visit one of the local shelters and see if they have a list of housing stock. Some will help out .


----------



## rgrey

Would one of those thunder shirts work? I've never used them but I've heard great things about them helping with anxiety and stress.


----------



## GatorBytes

I have responded to 37 ads that met or may have met (vague) my criteria...most had a pet, dog or cat(s), or absolute NO to a dog, or taken or no reply back to message left or sent (re: email contact).

The apt. Cathy found - I called, the man I spoke with had no idea about a dog or any inquiry about the apt. from someone with a dog - there was a language barrier and he was not able to tell me anything about it...the location I am very familiar with and lived approx. 5 mins. from there...this place was $750 basement and approx. 45min. - 1 hr travel (rush hr) to work and back each way and at a cost of approx. $80 + in gas per week. He told me to call his wife on Tuesday.

I have called property management companies inquiring about advertised postings only to find they were not available, but others at much higher $$$ were, however the same old same old ads are re-posted.

Others still, found late at night, copied in e-mail to self to call next day only to find they were flagged and removed (craigslist).

that's the skinny.

Now as Carmen mentioned the ads saturating the circuit is for rooms in multi-share accommodation, for example $650 for a room in a basement, other to rent other room and share basement...NO PETS

P.S. - this is very disheartening to hear that my little guy is so stressed, I wish I could just pet his face and kiss him on the head and tell him I love him and it will be O.K. - I promised I would never leave him, and although I did, I am not going to let him down


----------



## carmspack

can you reconcile with your parent so that you have more time to look?


----------



## carmspack

can you reconcile with your parent or relative so that you have more time to look? 

It is not that he is so stressed . He is getting the best of care and personal attention. He is used to be an only dog and your routine. He is bonding with Saphire and her family . That is why he is now acting out when she leaves -- he cares . Husband can't come home and slip into bed without the whole house being woken because the dog won't allow him into the room.

the dog doesn't need the kiss on the head -- the dog is fine . 

BUT this does give you an idea of why renting will be difficult . From your first post "I find out when I get home that he was barking (5 complaints and a sticky note on my door, and front desk has said I cannot leave my dog alone in the room " " but he was apparently very stressed and barking incessantly in motel (we did spend from wed. eve to thurs. eve. before I had to work - not just dropped in the room) - He is not a chronic barker, so not sure of the reality of the complaints - but I know he is stressed"
It seems that this is a reality . 

The dog is full of energy and doing really well , making himself at home , and bonding .

Saphire's kids are going to be going off to post secondary school so they will be away for the day. No more hanging out with the boy.

Don't forget there is another dog in the house whose space and schedule and attention has been changed . 


I have been checking ads , asking my contacts . I have asked Saphire to send you the link to the one basement apartment I found. Looks typical . Small , efficient , very tidy .


----------



## carmspack

CALL

sent you another link PM


----------



## carmspack

on the other hand is worst comes to worster still -- this experience does show that Gator is a fine dog , that is eminently re homeable . He accepted his situation and foster family quickly . More stress on Gatorbytes than on Gator . 

So if it comes to this there should be no guilt or worries on behalf of the dog . Sometimes you have to do what you have to do.

do check out some of those apartments I sent you links to . The last one , the house , is very cute -- within price range, within area and available Aug 1 --

you can also contact real estate boards for rentals !


----------



## GatorBytes

carmspack said:


> on the other hand is worst comes to worster still -- this experience does show that Gator is a fine dog , that is eminently re homeable . He accepted his situation and foster family quickly . More stress on Gatorbytes than on Gator .
> 
> So if it comes to this there should be no guilt or worries on behalf of the dog . Sometimes you have to do what you have to do.
> 
> do check out some of those apartments I sent you links to . The last one , the house , is very cute -- within price range, within area and available Aug 1 --
> 
> you can also contact real estate boards for rentals !


No it is not within price range...I have a fully furnished 1 bedroom and 20 years of my life in storage costing me $125.00 per month....the link you pm'd also has addition utilities and cable...bachelor apt. @ 850. I am looking at a 2 bedroom for less than that 20 mins outside the city.

The photo you posted on the thread is not suitable for Gator, nor the location....I have seen these in my search already - thanks though


----------



## mebully21

when i moved out to get a divorce, i had no family to help me. none.. i had to make a decision on what i would bring with me as i couldnt afford an apt and a storage facility. so i made the decision to take ONLY the really really valuable mementos that held the most value to me and that was it.. it was heartbreaking to do, but i had no choice and didnt have the funds to keep my entire life (same as you i had 20 years stored in my house when i was married ) and it killed me to not take it all but i had to think of reality instead.. so i have memories instead and a handful of items that are in boxes in my new place.. the $125 you are paying can go to a better place (and you can see if any friends can store stuff for you or have a garage sale and sell what u can to make more money to find a place faster). bottom line is figure out what is more sentimental to you and what you can part with so that you can lessen the load financially.

to the OP who has gator, do you think maybe some tough NILIF might work on him ? since he is now settled a bit maybe toughen up the situation and put him in a strict NILIF training and have the husband feed him all his meals since he is bonded to you instead? this way husband is the bringer of all food and he might settle in better with some strict rules since he pretty much didnt have any when you took him in(please dont be offended but it just looked like he was at a party 24/7 with no rules about furniture etc so maybe he got tooo comfortable?) i know i could be wrong so please dont take it the wrong way... i know when i babysit friends dogs if i let them have no rules they get to be a snotty teenager and when i enforce my rules they settle in and dont act like a jerk)


----------



## Saphire

Carmspack has been busy busy....

Found these...

One in particular looks perfect. In your price range and location and welcomes dogs! Available immediately.

** Link removed by ADMNI - Please send them through PM **

695 $$ but it is a one - bedroom - cute well kept house 

** Link removed by ADMNI - Please send them through PM **

http://hamilton.en.craigslist.ca/apa/3976531845.html


----------



## pyratemom

Saphire said:


> Carmspack has been busy busy....
> 
> Found these...
> 
> One in particular looks perfect. In your price range and location and welcomes dogs! Available immediately.
> 
> ** Link removed by ADMNI - Please send them through PM **
> 
> 695 $$ but it is a one - bedroom - cute well kept house
> 
> ** Link removed by ADMNI - Please send them through PM **
> 
> Awesome 1 bedroom $750 Sept. 1st.


I looked at the pictures. These places are really cute. Gatorbytes I'm hoping you can find a place you can afford but as one poster mentioned, maybe you could part with some of the stuff you have stored -perhaps sell it and have a little more money. I actually left everything I owned except what I could fit in a backpack and duffel bag when I left my first husband. He killed my dog and I left with my clothes and a couple mementos, got on a bus with $12 in my pocket and started over as far south from him as I could get. Here I am 40 years later and I can't even remember most of the stuff I left behind that seemed to mean so much back then. It's not easy to give up stuff but once you have had to evacuate for a hurricane and only have one car you realize that some stuff is just stuff even if it means something to you from the past. Important things - You and Gator - everything else is just stuff. Chin up - we all are pulling for you.


----------



## Saphire

mebully21 said:


> to the OP who has gator, do you think maybe some tough NILIF might work on him ? since he is now settled a bit maybe toughen up the situation and put him in a strict NILIF training and have the husband feed him all his meals since he is bonded to you instead? this way husband is the bringer of all food and he might settle in better with some strict rules since he pretty much didnt have any when you took him in(please dont be offended but it just looked like he was at a party 24/7 with no rules about furniture etc so maybe he got tooo comfortable?) i know i could be wrong so please dont take it the wrong way... i know when i babysit friends dogs if i let them have no rules they get to be a snotty teenager and when i enforce my rules they settle in and dont act like a jerk)



Not offended at all. Is he spoiled right now? Depends on definition, this pup has manners like I've never seen. I have left chicken frames on the counter, fat trimmings in the garbage, sausage on my plate on coffee table (and left room). He touches nothing. He greets people appropriately and gently. If he starts barking when someone is at the door, a quick shhh and he stops. He walks without pulling....I could go on for awhile about how well behaved he is. He really is one of the sweetest pups I have come across. Yes my kids have allowed him on the couch and he has quickly learned that it is a no no with me and my husband and a yes with the kids so he is smart.
He has been standoffish with my husband from day one but he does take food from him and allow tummy rubs from him and enjoys and seems to relax. If I am home he sticks by my side. If I am not working there are no issues aside from when my husband comes home from work and when I leave the house. My husband has been feeding Gator for the past 3 days, hoping it may help. 
I do believe these problems can probably be corrected over time but here will be no quick fix... Please remember I work 12 hour rotating shifts with a 1 hour drive each way. I am also a Correctional Officer and fatigue at work is dangerous for me. I have an 8 month old puppy in training for SAR. My kids are amazing and take great care of Gator and Gus during the day, taking great care to make sure neither dog has any interaction with each other as Gator is not dog friendly.
There is only so much I can ask of my family and I am only one of three people in my house. 
The big issue is the barking/growling at my husband at 3am and the barking when I leave he house at 5:30am. The 3am leaves me tired and the 5:30 am leaves him tired, both of which cannot happen for long without possibly costing my family as a whole. This was not an easy discussion as we both know the situation it could leave Stephanie in once again. There is a large part of me that says I have failed her and Gator but I must put my families well being first. 

I am taking time off his week to hopefully help Stephanie look for apts if she will let me. There ARE apts out there....may not be perfect but will keep her and Gator together. I can help her move etc.

I have been in her shoes. I was kicked out when I was 14 years old. I had my clothing and my 16 yr old Shih tzu. I lived in shady apts. But I made it work and I survived. Was it easy? NO! 

Stephanie is extremely smart, young and very pretty. She can and will make it through this.


----------



## mebully21

ah ok so he is not being spoiled.. then its just his personality then coming thru , and with your job you need to be on your toes and not tired thats for sure... hopefully gatorbytes can find something asap to move into and get gator back


----------



## BowWowMeow

You should not feel guilty. You have gone above and beyond what most people would have done. 

I hope tomorrow is a good day for finding a new home! Also, I am guessing that with Gator's age the second floor is not an option? 

I understand how hard it is to find housing: when I moved to Madison, WI I had two (big) dogs and a cat. I must have called over 100 places. I finally ended up in a summer cottage that was barely winterized. It was really a (very cold) dump and the rent was way over my budget and I had to put down an additional deposit for the dogs but I managed for that year and then found someplace better (and cheaper). You can do it, Gatorbytes! You are going to have make some sacrifices but you can make it work.


----------



## Castlemaid

I've rented a number of times with a dog (granted, not a GSD, but still hard to find rentals that allow pets). It is as others have said, about 10 times the work to find an appropriate place. You really have to be pro-active and sell yourself to the landlord. Much more luck renting from private individuals than commercial rental buildings. Also need to consider unusual places like the cabin Ruth had rented - think of it as a temporary place that will give you the time to find a more suitable place.


----------



## Saphire

Update on Gator....

Gator continues to do very well. He is eating the very same diet as Gus and is thriving. He has graduated to eating full chicken frames and ground turkey/beef/chicken/egg that Carmen has supplied for him. Top his food with Feedsentials and Power of 3 EA's and poof Gator has solid normal stools and increased crazy energy for a 9 year old boy! He had some fresh raw green tripe yesterday and kept his solid stools. Shedding has eased up some....loves to be combed.
As I type this he is looking at me...then the couch...then me....then the couch lol. I am sure he is waiing for me to leave so he can hop up there.


----------



## Sunflowers

I am sitting here laughing because all it took was the words "fresh green tripe" to remind me all you went through to procure it! :rofl:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/b-r-f-raw-feeding/247986-fresh-green-tripe.html


----------



## Neko

aww!


----------



## Saphire

This morning....


----------



## Karin

pyratemom said:


> I actually left everything I owned except what I could fit in a backpack and duffel bag when I left my first husband. He killed my dog and I left with my clothes and a couple mementos, got on a bus with $12 in my pocket and started over as far south from him as I could get. Here I am 40 years later and I can't even remember most of the stuff I left behind that seemed to mean so much back then.


I just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear that you went through such a terrible ordeal, Teri. I can't even imagine the horror of having my beloved dog killed by another person--it's particularly inconceivable that it was done by your husband. I'm glad you were able to get away from him. It's a testament to your strength that you got through it and are now trying so hard to help someone else to keep their dog, even though you haven't even met them. There are some amazing people on this board!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

he looks great and very content,,don't feel guilty, not your fault, you've been a huge help to gator and very generous


----------



## Karin

Awww... is right! Those pictures of Gator are so cute. :wub:

I wish you the very best luck finding a place, GatorBytes. I know firsthand how hard it is to find a rental that allows GSDs. We had to find a place to rent last year and the great majority of places I checked that did allow dogs, wouldn't allow a GSD. GSDs (along with pitbulls, rotweillers, dobermans, and often malemutes/huskies) are on the list of "restricted breeds" that are not allowed by just about all of the apartments in the area. We finally found one place that allowed GSDs, but it was very expensive and that's the one we ended up renting (luckily for us, it's temporary).

After we rented and signed the lease, I did see some places on Craigslist that were a little more flexible about renting to GSDs--mostly houses, cottages, shared rentals, etc. And there are SOME apartments that do allow GSDs, but you have to really look for them. Hopefully, you'll be able to find something. 

Also, now that you're getting a paycheck again, you might consider checking out the "dogvacay" website to see if there are any petsitters near you that could watch Gator during the day while you work. Some places have a yard, some will take a single dog only (which is good for Gator since he doesn't like other dogs), some people are older and are home all day. Gator sounds pretty easy to take care of as long as someone is home for most of the day, so someone retired might welcome the opportunity to earn some extra money this way while you get on your feet again and find a place to live.

Most of the rates are for boarding ($25-$45 a night), but maybe you could work out something with them where they keep Gator during the day and then when you get off work, you could take him for a few hours and then drop him off to stay overnight and spend the next working day with them. Here's the website for the Ontario area, filtered for "large dogs" and "hosts without dogs in their homes."

11 places came up (don't know if any of these are close to you):

Dog Boarding Ontario | DogVacay

This might also be an option for you to get Gator settled into a new place once you find one. He could stay at the pet sitters during the day and come home with you at night. And you'll have time to acclimate him to a new place without the chance of getting in trouble with the landlord because he's barking too much.

Will your mom let you stay with her a little longer to find a suitable place for you and Gator?

Best of luck to you! We're all still here pulling for you! :hugs:


----------



## Saphire

Very good idea and definately worth looking into. Gator would do very well with a senior babysitter as he is very happy when people are around.

**** Removed by ADMIN **** .


----------



## pyratemom

Karin said:


> I just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear that you went through such a terrible ordeal, Teri. I can't even imagine the horror of having my beloved dog killed by another person--it's particularly inconceivable that it was done by your husband. I'm glad you were able to get away from him. It's a testament to your strength that you got through it and are now trying so hard to help someone else to keep their dog, even though you haven't even met them. There are some amazing people on this board!


Thank you. It hurt for a long time but I eventually got over it (mostly). I even lived in a Fiat with my dog for awhile before my ex stole him and killed him. I tried to get away without actually leaving the area but it didn't work out for my boy, Lucifer. I should have left earlier but I didn't have the money to leave. I ended up leaving my car behind as my ex disabled it as well. But today I am strong and alive and willing to help anyone that needs it as much as I can. I agree there are some really great people on this board and this thread has sure brought a lot of them out. We all want Gator to be back with his mom as soon as it can work out.


----------



## Castlemaid

*And ADMIN reminder to EVERYONE on this board:

Wonderful how the community has all pitched in to help, but PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE keep you posts WITHIN board rules, which include:

RESPECTING MEMBER'S PRIVACY in regards to names and residence. Stick to user names and PM potential rental options instead of posting it for the entire world to see. 

NO SOLICITATIONS OF ANY KIND, DO NOT EVEN MENTION DONATIONS OF ANY KIND. 
In your efforts to help, many of you have gone against board rules. Up to now we have been running around cleaning up the thread, but better for posters to stay within board rules in their posts, then for us mods to start dishing out warnings for ignoring board rules 

Now back to your regular scheduled programming.  
*


ADMIN


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Lets see if I can just say my continued prayers are w/ you Gatorbytes.


----------



## GatorBytes

Karin said:


> Awww... is right! Those pictures of Gator are so cute.
> 
> Also, now that you're getting a paycheck again, you might consider checking out the "dogvacay" website to see if there are any petsitters near you that could watch Gator during the day while you work. Some places have a yard, some will take a single dog only (which is good for Gator since he doesn't like other dogs), some people are older and are home all day. Gator sounds pretty easy to take care of as long as someone is home for most of the day, so someone retired might welcome the opportunity to earn some extra money this way while you get on your feet again and find a place to live.
> 
> Most of the rates are for boarding ($25-$45 a night), but maybe you could work out something with them where they keep Gator during the day and then when you get off work, you could take him for a few hours and then drop him off to stay overnight and spend the next working day with them. Here's the website for the Ontario area, filtered for "large dogs" and "hosts without dogs in their homes."
> 
> 11 places came up (don't know if any of these are close to you):
> 
> Dog Boarding Ontario | DogVacay
> 
> This might also be an option for you to get Gator settled into a new place once you find one. He could stay at the pet sitters during the day and come home with you at night. And you'll have time to acclimate him to a new place without the chance of getting in trouble with the landlord because he's barking too much.
> 
> 
> Best of luck to you! We're all still here pulling for you! :hugs:





Saphire said:


> Very good idea and definately worth looking into. Gator would do very well with a senior babysitter as he is very happy when people are around.


I did check that out back in the motel and they all had dogs, most small and average price was $40.00 per day/night.

I simply cannot afford it. My truck needs work, I need work, my dog needs a vet visit (blood work)...come Sept. my shifts are going to be cut - I estimate a $400 loss.


----------



## GatorBytes

Castlemaid said:


> I've rented a number of times with a dog (granted, not a GSD, but still hard to find rentals that allow pets). It is as others have said, about 10 times the work to find an appropriate place. You really have to be pro-active and sell yourself to the landlord. Much more luck renting from private individuals than commercial rental buildings. Also need to consider unusual places like the cabin Ruth had rented - think of it as a temporary place that will give you the time to find a more suitable place.


Actually the opposite here is true...Ontario law states that regardless of a no pet clause in a signed lease, pets stay and you cannot be evicted - they may take prejudice if you tell them, so you don't tell them and they can ask if you do, but have no obligation admit it...in fact most apts. now say pets allowed....now when you are dealing with private residential properties I am not sure how that works...if a condo says no pets and you are an owner of a unit you cannot have pets as the members of condo Board decides if allowable and doesn't fall under the residential tenancies act as it is private...even if the condo is used as a rental.

You have to be careful renting privately...I have done before and wasn't a good experience


----------



## carmspack

"You have to be careful renting privately...I have done before and wasn't a good experience " 

the Landlord and Tenant Act governs all rights and obligations one has to the other whether the landlord is private or corporate . The exception is if you rent a room in your house with shared space - kitchen, bathroom, where there is more direct contact . 

You can not be made to sign away your rights .


----------



## GatorBytes

_ *** Quote removed by ADMIN - original post was deleted due to rule violation ***
_


Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/quote]

Not at 280/week...not with 1st and last, hydro deposit, phone (I don't have one), movers (minimum 700)

I only started working about 4 days after I started this thread, I lost approx. 500 commuting, motels and supporting my dog sitter for 2 days, plus the income I lost not working due to the circumstances that arose.

When I move and find a place I am stuck. So if it is unsafe, health hazard, safety issue re: legal apt. as in 2 exits in case of fire and/or able to get out a window...this is somewhere I have to be comfortable and not disturb and not be harassed as I have been in the past by my PRIVATE landlord...I have lived with threats of having my dog killed.

I will not move into a neighborhood where I am at risk or my dog is by stepping on a used needle or by some spun out junkie attacking us or me when not with my dog or vandalizing my truck and not being able to get to work - or a neighbour in same unit of a house who is a spun out junkie who may antagonize my dog...I have to take care first - not just take first available.

Now My anxiety levels are through the roof b/c I am back where I started as of Sunday.

I and only I know what is acceptable for us. 

So back to my thread...I am looking for a temporary foster for my dog. My options at this point are to take residence in a crack neighbourhood, surrender him to rescue or euthanize him. 

please advise


----------



## Saphire

What is the bloodwork for? Is it maintenance ie. Wellness panel etc.?
If so, you can probably put this one expense off for a little bit. I see no signs of any illness right now. In fact his health puts my poor Floyd to shame at 5-6 yrs old. Gator has an amazing appetite, good weight, first senior dog with no bad breath (my kids are amazed when he breathes on them), perfect stools, can jump up on my bed which is quite elevated (floyd at 5 yrs old could not), runs full speed through yard playing fetch. You have done a great job with his overall health and fitness! The only issue he has that I see if he dislikes dogs coming near him. He ignores dogs he sees on walks but may be very different with a loose dog barrelling at him. He does not look for Gus in the house but does hear him...just ignores.


----------



## GatorBytes

carmspack said:


> "You have to be careful renting privately...I have done before and wasn't a good experience "
> 
> the Landlord and Tenant Act governs all rights and obligations one has to the other whether the landlord is private or corporate . The exception is if you rent a room in your house with shared space - kitchen, bathroom, where there is more direct contact .
> 
> You can not be made to sign away your rights .


NO you cannot be made to sign away your rights, but in a private residence it depends on whether they are a legal rental...many of these places are month to month - no lease. When I left my cousins the police said I was boarder and they could throw me out without notice and my stuff too if they seem fit to do.

I was harassed by my landlord in a house with a lease - didn't stop him though, I had to prove it!!!!!!!


----------



## carmspack

month to month is still covered by landlord and tenant act .
I did say the exception is when you are in a house renting a room with shared space --- boarding ---


----------



## carmspack

Gatorbytes --- you will most likely have to bite the bullet and bunk in , again, with some relative , until you are more established and have the time to find best suitable accommodation. You may not have the credit check or references any landlord may ask for . 
There are such places as Covenant house, which I support monthly . You may be out of the age range with 20 years worth of stuff from your apartment in storage -- most people using this facility are that old themselves. There has to be a Church or some organization that can put you up temporarily until you get your feet on the ground again. There are shelters available -- in the Toronto area there are the June Callwood women's shelters -- find one in your area . Be safe , distress . Of course you can't take your dog.
The "stuff" you have in storage is costing you a large portion of your disposable income --- decisions to make . Are the memories attached to it even good ones? 
Until you are up and running again you may have to get a second job , more hours . 
Gator the dog may have a better quality of life with someone who is home all day . As much as you love him.
PTS is not necessary at all .


----------



## mebully21

i also did a resume for my dog (pitx) and most places wont take any pit breeds at all. i did nice cute resume of his achievements and made it all cutesy and every apt i called i advised i could give references for my dog, then me. it took some time but i got an apt in a so so neighborhood and they accepted pit bulls. and yes,think about the 20 years of stuff in storage and take what you can and sell the rest... memories are still there even if the items are not


----------



## Loneforce

You sound like your really distressed.  Do not give up Gatorbytes!!! I know it sounds easy saying that, but everyone here wants you two back together. I watch this thread everyday in hopes of something great happening. Still praying for a miracle here :gsdbeggin:


----------



## jang

I think it is time for you to find a way for you to get by...I have been in your situation..I had to give up my bitch and her 2 sons (Westies) in order for me to get by in this world...I know how much you love your dog..I still, 20 years later, look for my Westies...But thay are gone..I hope, to a better life than I could have given them...It is time for YOU to get on your feet...to feel good about yourself ...to grow and prosper...and to let your GSD go to a family that can provide for her...I am so sorry for your situation..but it is what it is...You need to move on and secure your life so that in the future you can again provide a life for your dog...Please don't think I am heartless...Saphire and Carmen have done so much to help..You are blessed by that..but, it is time to take care of you....I pray for you and Gator..i wish it would work out for you...but YOU are most important here..It is time to put your efforts into you....I am sorry...





gsd


----------



## GatorBytes

UN-FREAKIN-BELIEVABLE!!!:angryfire:


----------



## Castlemaid

I'm locking this thread as it is getting very personal and growing in drama and requiring moderator supervision and edits. Please start another thread for updates, I'm sure everyone is very interested in finding out how things are going.

* ALL OFFERS OF HELP AND SPECIFIC SUGGESTIONS ARE TO BE MADE IN PRIVATE DUE TO BOARD RULES. *

ADMIN


----------

